# Die Szene spielt verrückt!



## Mxrvxn (24. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Leute ;-)

Ich habe mal meine Gedanken zum Karpfenangeln bzw. zur "Szene" und zur Vermarktung von Produkten in Form eines kleinen Berichtes zusammengetragen. Mich würde interessieren, wie ihr das seht und wie ihr zu diesem Thema steht.

Hier mein Bericht:

Die Szene spielt verrückt!

Wer kennt Deutschlands schwersten Schuppenkarpfen Mary nicht? Die Karpfendame aus dem Rheinland wiegt aktuell 40,2 Kilogramm ( Stand Oktober 2010 ). Sie wurde die letzten Male mit 39,9kg, 39,6kg, 39,2kg, 38,45kg, 38,2kg gefangen. Ist es euch schonmal aufgefallen? Kaum kommt eine neuer Boilie X der Firma Y auf dem Markt und schon zieren bekannte Testfischer des Herstellers Y die Titelblätter der Angelzeitschriften! Natürlich wurde dieser riesige Karpfen mit dem neuen "Wunderköder X" überlistet! In fast allen Fällen handelt es sich bei den glücklichen Fängern um bekannte Gesichter der "Szene". Ich möchte diesen Fisch nicht schlecht reden, denn es ist ein wahrlich schönes Exemplar. Der Fängern ist zu respektieren, denn von alleine spring Mary bestimmt nicht in Kescher! Dennoch ist es meiner Meinung nach nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis der Koloss von Karpfen anbeißt!

Zunächst möchte ich ein " Geheimnis " lüften! Der besagte See kann nicht nur Mary ( 40,2 Kilogramm ), sondern auch Joe ( über 32 Kilogramm ) vorweisen. Der 6,5 Hektar große Badesee befindet sich in Rheinland Pfalz und heißt " Strickler Weiher/ Schreiber Weiher "! Interesse geweckt? Leider muss ich den Traum mancher Angler zerplatzen lassen! Für einen "Normalo" wird es unmöglich sein, dort seine Montagen auszuwerfen! Ist man bekannt, hat genug Geld für Köder und Sprit und hat Zeit ohne Ende, so würde ich behaupten, hat man beste Vorraussetzungen um Mary auf die Matte zu legen!

Ganz ehrlich? Mary ist ein schönes Tier, aber selbst wenn ich die Gelegenheit hätte, am besagten Pool angeln zu dürfen, würde ich es nicht tun! Es liegen 365 Tage im Jahr Montagen im Wasser und der Angeldruck ist enorm! Wenn ich am Wasser bin, möchte ich meine Ruhe haben und nicht mit anderen Anglern um den besten Platz streiten! Das Angeln am Mary Pool ist vorhersehbar, man weiß genau, was kommen kann! Es ist für mich viel interessanter, Gewässer zu befischen, an denen nicht jeder Fisch einen Namen hat! Es hat doch viel mehr Reiz, auf eigene Faust ein Gewässer zu erkunden, sich Stellen zu suchen, an denen noch nie jemand war und den Genuss unberührter Natur zu verspüren, oder?! Einen 30 oder 40 Pfund schweren Rüssler aus einem reißenden Fluss oder einen 600 Hektar großen Binnensee zu fangen, stelle ich mir als eine größere Herausforderung vor, als einen vollgestopften Giganten aus einem Badeteich ! Ich persönlich schenke den Fängen aus riesigen Seen und Flüssen mehr Anerkennung!

Die "Szene" macht uns etwas vor! Es scheint, als würde Fische unter 25kg nicht mehr zählen! 40 Pfünder gehören zur Tagesordnung und 30 Pfünder werden als unerwünschter Beifang bezeichnet! Mit welchen Erwartungen sollen gerade Anfänger ans Wasser gehen? " Den 40er im ersten Jahr, den 50er im zweiten und den 60er im dritten Jahr?! " Mit angepriesenden Superboilies, hightech Ruten und Sahnestücken der Rollenbaukunst ist man auf sicherer Seite, weil die "Stars" diese Sachen in Gebrauch haben und damit fangen?! Machen wir uns nichts vor, die Vermarktung neuer Produkte durch Ausnahmefische wie Mary, Joe, und einigen Anderen ist bei vielen Herstellern derzeit richtig "in"! Ich zweifele an den Wahrheitsgehalt solcher Werbeanzeigen und Werbeberichten! Kommt euch das nicht komisch vor? Böse Zungen behaupten sogar, dass bekannte Testfischer, nennen wir sie abc, Fische bzw. Fischbilder kaufen! Abc machen Fotos mit gewichtigen Exemplaren, die sie nicht gefangen haben und nutzten diese, um zu zeigen, welch hervorragende Ergebnisse die neuen Produkte erzielen! ( Dies ist mir unter die Ohren gekommen. In wie fern diese Aussage stimmt, kann ich nicht beurteilen! )

Jedem das Seine! Man muss immer bedenken: Man kann nur das fangen, was einem ein Gewässer bietet. Ist kein 40er vorhanden, kann ich keinen fangen. Sind in einem See einige Fische mit über 50 und 60 Pfund Gewicht vertreten, so habe ich auch die Chance darauf, sie an den Haken zu bekommen!

In diesem Sinne
Marvin
 

PS: Mich würde es sehr freuen, wenn sich einige Leute dazu äußern würden und ihre Meinung preisgeben würden!


----------



## Huchenfreak (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Szene spielt verrückt!*

#r Endlich spricht einer was ich mir schon lange denke!
Die Entwicklung beim Karpfenangeln ist mir schon lange suspekt.


----------



## paul hucho (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Szene spielt verrückt!*

meine volle zustimmung!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## antonio (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Szene spielt verrückt!*

solange sich mit irgendwas geld machen läßt wirds gemacht.

antonio


----------



## colognecarp (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Szene spielt verrückt!*

Hi

Wir hatten den See auch schon ausgemacht, aber wiklich Interesse dort zu fischen habe ich nicht. Auf die kleine Wasserfläsche ein Rekord Karpfen, das kann nur Stess um die Plätze geben. Ich frage mich auch mal wie ein Karpfen dieser Göße in so einem Gewässer abwachsen kann #c
Bei mir im See Schwimmen 20 Pfund weniger rum und ich sehe ja was das schon anrichtet, da geht am Wasser regelrecht Politik ab, das reicht mir schon 

Zur Prminenz braucht man eigentlich nicht viel schreiben, da haben wir wohl alle die selbe Meinung drüber !

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## PLATINESOX (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Szene spielt verrückt!*

hallo marvin,

ich seh das ziemlich genauso wie du!!!

bin zwar kein karpfenangler,aber in der raubfischszene sieht es m.m nach nicht anders aus!!!:g

wenn ich so manche dvd aus zeitschriften oder auch youtube sehe,frage ich mich auch immer wie sie mit den neuen köder(wobbler ect),sogut wie bei jeden wurf ein fisch landen können!!!

wenn ich am kanal unterwegs bin und ich muss zugeben hab mir auch schon mal den neuen super wobbler von der firma xy gekauft,hab ich nicht bei jeden wurf nen fisch am haken!!!

das ist schon echt ne komische sache,zumal er ja vorher als super fängig erklärt wurde!|kopfkrat

ich denke mal wenn so ein neuer wobbler präsentiert wird,is das irgend nen see der von der zeitschrift xy der nur so von hungrigen räubern wimmelt und kein weissfisch hat,anders kann  ich mir das nicht erklären!!!

ich lass mich davon nicht verrückt machen,schliesslich hat mein opa früher auch sein räuber mit nen einfachen löffel gefangen!!:m

gruss marcel


----------



## Spaceguppy (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Szene spielt verrückt!*

Moin,
ich habe mir auch so meine Gedanken gemacht und dabei ist Folgendes herausgekommen:
1. Es gibt keine "Szene"! Inzwischen sind so viele Leute unterwegs, dass das einzig verbindende der Zielfisch ist und das allein reicht nicht aus, um einen Harmoniemantel über das verkappte Wettfischen (wer hat den größten...) zu legen.
2. Seit es Angeln gibt, wird für Köder mit großen Fischen geworben. Daran hat sich nichts geändert und ist auch nichts verwerfliches. Selbst wenn die Fische nicht auf den Köder gefangen wurden, wäre das für mich kein Problem, weil ich von einem AXE Deo auch nicht erwarte, von erotisierten Perlen überrannt zu werden...
3. Den Schreiberweiher kennt jeder, der sich für große Fische interessiert. In England wären Mary und Joe "History Fish" und niemand käme auf die Idee da rumzunöhlen, dass der Teich nicht groß genug ist etc.
4. Dieser ganze "Wertigkeits-" Unfug dient nur dazu, die Fänge anderer Angler zu relativieren, abzuwerten etc.. Dito das ganze konjunktivische Gequatsche von wegen, "der ist ja auch gesponsort...". Was Pelzer, Finkelde etc. fangen, geht mich nichts an und ich käme nie auf die Idee, da Vergleiche anzustellen, weil es überhaupt keinen Einfluss auf meine Angelei hat. 
5. Merkwürdigerweise habe ich am Wasser noch nie jemanden getroffen, der auf der Jagd nach dem imaginären "Fuffie" ausgebrannt wäre. Alle freuen sich auch über kleine(re) Fische. 

Daher: Fischen gehen und glücklich sein!


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Szene spielt verrückt!*

Respekt.#6

Ich hätte diesen wahren Worte nicht aus dem Mund eines Karpfenanglers erwartet. |kopfkrat

Der Trend, dass die grössten Fische als Werbemittel dienen und nur von bekannten "Persönlichkeiten" gefangen werden dürfen ist schon länger zu beobachten. Sozusagen Angelpuff für Prominente mit viel Kohle.

In dem Fall verkommt doch der Fisch zum Prestigeobjekt. Nur ist der Fänger desw3egen ein guter Angler? Ganz und gar nicht.Für mich ist ein guter Angler jemand der Fische findet, sich seine Gedanken macht und sie fängt. Nicht jemand der sich an die "Badewanne" setzt und so lange wartet bis die schon bekannte Beute endlich Erbarmen zeigt und beisst. 

Meine Meinung ist, den Fisch (und einige weitere Prestigeobjekte) sollte mal jemand erlösen.
Dann müssten die selbsternannten Profis sich auch mal Gedanken über die Gewässerwahl und den Fang von "Wildfischen" machen.

Mal sehen wie gut sie dann noch sind. . .

Eine Vielzahl von Angeleinsteigern, denen noch der Blick für`s Wesentliche fehlt,bezahlen diese Puffs und die Urlaubsausflüge der "Profis" mit den überhöhten Preisen im Laden.|uhoh:


----------



## schäfti (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Szene spielt verrückt!*

ja haste recht mit !!
also des mit den abc kann ich net bestätigen wieß ich nix von aber imma des getue ach wieder nur a 30er oder mensch a sänger rolle junge kauf was gescheides is sau übertrieben. 
ich meine net jeder hat des geld mit 6000-15000 euro tackel an se zu fahren nur weils die ,,profis´´ machen. es gehört imma glück dazu ich wäre froh wenn ich über 15pfd einen fangen würde aber dafür kaufe ich keine boilies wos kilo 12euro kostet und überfüttert is


----------



## colognecarp (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Szene spielt verrückt!*



Spaceguppy schrieb:


> Was Pelzer, Finkelde etc. fangen, geht mich nichts an und ich käme nie auf die Idee, da Vergleiche anzustellen, weil es überhaupt keinen Einfluss auf meine Angelei hat.
> 5. Merkwürdigerweise habe ich am Wasser noch nie jemanden getroffen, der auf der Jagd nach dem imaginären "Fuffie" ausgebrannt wäre. Alle freuen sich auch über kleine(re) Fische.
> 
> Daher: Fischen gehen und glücklich sein!



Der Finkel Fischt bei uns, und ich kann dir versichern das er keine Miene verzieht wenn er einen 37iger im Netz hat, SUPER TYP #6


----------



## angelmax2910 (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Szene spielt verrückt!*

endlich hats einer gesagt wies ist.
ich bin selber spinnfischer, aber wenn ich an meinen kleinen teich zum karpfenfischen gehe bin ich froh, egal ob ich etwas fange oder nicht.
in diesem teich ist zwar meist bei etwa 25 pfund schluss, das macht mir nichts. wenn ich dann mit eine 24 pfünder nachhause komme( keine sorge, ich nehme ihn nicht mit, ich sag das einfach mal so;D)und in die zeitschrift xy schaue in der mir klar gemacht werden soll, dass mein 24 pfünder eigentlich der letzte mist sei, könnt ich kotzen.
und nurmal neben bei, das schönste bild eines karpfens, dass ich jemals gesehen habe, ist nicht das eines 60+ exemblares, sonder das aus der view, von einem ich glaube 12 pfünder aus frankreich


----------



## Steffen90 (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Szene spielt verrückt!*

du hast völlig recht! 
ich z.b. fisch am liebsten zu zweit oder allein an verwachsenen ufern, schwierigen plätzen und viiiiiel natur. 
es geht zwar auch darum einen großen fisch zu fangen aber ich freu mich über jeden fisch! wobei die kinderstube um 10 pfund schon nervig sein kann wenn man 10 mal die nacht raus muss. ums ehrlich zu sagen.
bei uns ist es eine riesen leistung einen fisch über 30 pfund zu fangen. ein 35er ist ein wahrer gigant! und 40pfund.... wurde bisher einmal geknackt... 
und es ist immer wieder schön sich an der gesundheit und schönheit der tiere und der natur erfreuen zu können. das ist es doch was angeln eigentlich ist! natur pur, die ruhe am gewässer, die ungewissheit was beißen könnte, das adrenalin und die freude über einen wunderschönen fisch! egal ob 5 oder 50pfund. 
angeln soll für mich ein ausgleich zum alltag sein. und kein wettbewerb!
wenn ich seh wie manche leute einem das schwarze unter den fingernägeln nicht gönnen könnte ich kotzen! und an solchen gewässern wie dem von mary zu fischen hat für mich keinen reitz.


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Szene spielt verrückt!*



Steffen90 schrieb:


> . . . *wobei die kinderstube um 10 pfund schon nervig sein kann wenn man 10 mal die nacht raus muss.* ums ehrlich zu sagen. . . .




Sollte man sich als Karpfenangler nicht über jeden Karpfen freuen anstatt genervt zu sein?|kopfkrat

Wenn du in Ruhe schlafen willst, nimm die Montagen vorher aus`m Wasser.


----------



## Steffen90 (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Szene spielt verrückt!*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sollte man sich als Karpfenangler nicht über jeden Karpfen freuen anstatt genervt zu sein?|kopfkrat
> 
> Wenn du in Ruhe schlafen willst, nimm die Montagen vorher aus`m Wasser.


ja sollte man. man kann mit großen ködern selektieren. etwas jedenfalls. nur ich brauch nicht 5 fische in einer nacht. einer reicht mir. ob 5 oder 10kg. völlig egal! ich möcht bei angeln ruhe und keinen stress.


----------



## Notung (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Szene spielt verrückt!*



colognecarp schrieb:


> Der Finkel Fischt bei uns, und ich kann dir versichern das er keine Miene verzieht wenn er einen 37iger im Netz hat, SUPER TYP #6



Servus,
ich würde mich freuen wie ein kleines Kind!!!:vik:
Gruß


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Szene spielt verrückt!*

Steffen90

Wenn es zuviele Bisse sind(was ich zwar nicht verstehe, denn darum gehe ich ja angeln) lass halt nur eine Rute über nacht drin.#6


----------



## colognecarp (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Szene spielt verrückt!*



Notung schrieb:


> Servus,
> ich würde mich freuen wie ein kleines Kind!!!:vik:
> Gruß



Wir auch, was meinste was wir uns schon über die aufgeregt haben. Die sitzen schon seid anfang des Monats da unten und bleiben bis ende Oktober, die ziehen einen dicken Mops nach dem anderen, ein 40iger ist für die nur Beifang |uhoh: Naja für die ist das ihr Beruf, da will ich nie hin wo der Ulak und der Finkel ist, der druck wäre mir etwas zu hoch. Es geht doch nur ums Fischen, wo bleibt da noch der Spaß bei der Sache.


----------



## Grxxbxrsch (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Szene spielt verrückt!*

Jedem Diersche soi Plessiersche.
Jedem seine Freude.
Ich bin Kochtopfangler und gebrauche nicht die teuersten und neuesten Gerätschaften. Wer aber gerne der Werbung nachläuft, bitte es ist soi Plessiersche. Wer dicke Karpfen will, muß halt feste drillen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Szene spielt verrückt!*



Rubberduck schrieb:


> Das ist wohl  genau der Effekt, der schon im Ausgangspost beschrieben ist.




Bingo.#6
Darauf wollte ich hinaus.


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Szene spielt verrückt!*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Respekt.#6
> 
> Ich hätte diesen wahren Worte nicht aus dem Mund eines Karpfenanglers erwartet. |kopfkrat



Och, ich schon. Die "Szene" besteht ja nicht in den Mehrzahl aus irgendwelchen Superrekordjägern, Massenanfütterern oder Dauercampern. Auch da ist´s eine schmale Schicht, die eine ganze Szene in die Kritik bringt.

Wie überall im Leben.


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Szene spielt verrückt!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Och, ich schon. Die "Szene" besteht ja nicht in den Mehrzahl aus irgendwelchen Superrekordjägern, Massenanfütterern oder Dauercampern. Auch da ist´s eine schmale Schicht, die eine ganze Szene in die Kritik bringt.
> 
> Wie überall im Leben.




Das ist mir schon klar. Ich angel ja selbst auch Karpfen mit modernen Methoden.:m
Nur hätte ich diesen Text nicht von jemandem erwartet, der  offensichtlich Karpfenangler ist, weil er womöglich niemanden in die Pfanne hauen will, sondern eher von "Aussenstehenden"|wavey:


----------



## atsm123 (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Szene spielt verrückt!*

Sehr Guter Vortrag :g


ICH freu mich über jeden Fisch :m


----------



## baron007 (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Szene spielt verrückt!*

sehe ich genauso, muss nicht immer Tackle im Wert eines Kleinwagens sein.
Die Technik und das lesen eines Gewässers ist denke ich wichtiger.


----------



## Jerkbaitbauer (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Szene spielt verrückt!*

hi irgendiwe müssen die doch die sachen am mann bringen |kopfkrat
die wissen halt wie man die sachen vermarktet |kopfkrat


----------



## Knispel (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Szene spielt verrückt!*



baron007 schrieb:


> sehe ich genauso, muss nicht immer Tackle im Wert eines Kleinwagens sein.
> Die Technik und das lesen eines Gewässers ist denke ich wichtiger.


 
Ist doch wie beim Auto - die einen "brauchen" einen Ferrari oder 500 SEL, den anderen langt ein Kleinwagen für 5000 Euronen ....fahren tuen beide.


----------



## alpinedriver (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Szene spielt verrückt!*

Marvin, Du sprichst mir aus der Seel ! |wavey:|wavey:


----------



## firefox (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Szene spielt verrückt!*



Marvin schrieb:


> Hallo Leute ;-)
> 
> Ich habe mal meine Gedanken zum Karpfenangeln bzw. zur "Szene" und zur Vermarktung von Produkten in Form eines kleinen Berichtes zusammengetragen. Mich würde interessieren, wie ihr das seht und wie ihr zu diesem Thema steht.
> 
> ...



Was viel Schlimmer ist, als Große Fische auf Titelbilder abzulichten, die mit neuen Wunderködern gefangen wurden, ist Neid und Missgunst (ist auf keine person hier bezogen,sondern allgemein gemeint).
Mit sicherheit werden nicht alle Großkarpfen auf die genannten Boilies gefangen... jeder weiß es, also warum drüber aufregen?
Wenn interessiert es... Und immer dieses gerede über DIE SZENE, geht doch einfach angeln...:vik: 
Mir ist es egal ob manche SZENE Angler sich über einem 30pfd. nicht freuen können. Ist doch ihr problem und nicht meins. Wer sich davon beeinflussen lässt, ist selber schuld...

Gruß
Firefox


----------



## Feuchty (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Szene spielt verrückt!*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sollte man sich als Karpfenangler nicht über jeden Karpfen freuen anstatt genervt zu sein?|kopfkrat
> 
> Wenn du in Ruhe schlafen willst, nimm die Montagen vorher aus`m Wasser.




Oooh das sind genau die Worte die mir auf der Zunge lagen,top antwort !!!!! 
Ich persönlich freu mich über jeden Karpfen ob er jetzt 40 pfund hat oder nur 10 pfund. für 1 kleinen hüpf ich auch nachts aus der liege raus weils einfach spass machen muss und es sollte nichts mit Wetbewerb etc. zutuen haben. die Karpfenszene ist einfach nur noch armselig geworden in meinen augen, heute wird grössenteils mit dem geilsten Tackle oder dem grössten Fisch geprallt, aber die ruhigen stunden/tage am gewässer die bleiben da völlig ausser acht, genauso wenig wie die gespräche über kleinere Karpfen die einen wilden fight mitgebracht haben. Da liest man doch nur noch 40pfund aufwärts,wenn du so einen hattest darfst du dich karpfenangler nennen.

grüsse


----------



## Steffen90 (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Szene spielt verrückt!*

leute. mal ehrlich.
wer hat lust bei minus 2° 15 mal ausm schlafsack zu hüpfen weil da nen kleiner von 10 pfund am haken ist und die hälfte der fische eh nicht hängt bzw. nach kurzem run weg ist? wer wäre nicht genervt und würde kleinere köder fischen? (der dieses problem aus der welt schaffen würde)
ich glaube sogut wie keiner!
nen paar nächte ok. im frühjahr nach langer durststrecke ists einfach geil!
und ich sage nicht das ich mich darüber nicht freu einen solchen fisch zu fangen! auch wenn das 20er wären wärs mir zu viel. und glaubt mir ich freu mich über nen 20er wie ein kleines kind! aber das hat doch nichts mehr mit angeln zu tun. das ist arbeit..... und jeder wünscht sich doch einen möglichst großen fisch, oder? in einem schwierigen gewässer einen großen zu überlisten ist doch etwas großartiges! die bestätigung für all die arbeit, das man alles richtig gemacht hat. wenn ich mich mit 5pfündern zufrieden geb würde ich warscheinlich nie einen solchen (groß)fisch fangen. ist doch überall so ob bei raubfischangeln, stippen, forellenfischen oder karpfenangeln. man ist immer auf der jagd nach dem großen. das gibt doch ansporn! es geht um keinen wettbewerb. ich freu mich riesig wenn ich wie z.b. wie letzte nacht schneider bleib und nen kumpel nen fisch fängt, man den drill verfolgen konnte, beim keschern geholfen hat und am ende die absolut geilen fotos macht auf die man stolz sein kann und bei denen der fänger sich immer an das tolle erlebniss erinnert.
oder eine nacht im august in der es sternschnuppen geregnet hat. ich bin schneider geblieben aber es war ein wahnsinns erlebnis! und darum geht es doch, oder? um das erlebte.


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Szene spielt verrückt!*



Steffen90 schrieb:


> leute. mal ehrlich.
> wer hat lust bei minus 2° 15 mal ausm schlafsack zu hüpfen weil da nen kleiner von 10 pfund am haken ist und die hälfte der fische eh nicht hängt bzw. nach kurzem run weg ist? wer wäre nicht genervt und würde kleinere köder fischen?



|kopfkrat|kopfkrat Wie denn nun? So^, keine Lust?


oder so:



Steffen90 schrieb:


> l
> und glaubt mir ich freu mich über nen 20er wie ein kleines kind! . . .
> und darum geht es doch, oder? um das erlebte.



Was erlebste denn beim schlafen? Sei froh dass es beisst!|wavey:

|kopfkrat|wavey:


----------



## Steffen90 (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Szene spielt verrückt!*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> |kopfkrat|kopfkrat Wie denn nun? So^, keine Lust?
> 
> 
> oder so:
> ...


ich hab keine lust 10 mal bei arschkalten oder regenwetter (oder beides...) nachts ausm schlafsack raus zu müssen und zu drillen. egal wie groß der fisch ist. das ist für mich arbeit und kein angeln mehr! dann fühl ich mich wie im karpfenpuff.... wenn das einmal im jahr ist klasse! dann ists ne sternstunde. aber wenn das fast die regel ist.....


----------



## daci7 (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Szene spielt verrückt!*

Naja, das ist aber ganz bestimmt kein Karpfenanglerproblem, der Karpfen als Zielfisch eignet sich nur so gut dafür das Auszuleben. Er wird mächtig groß und fett, ist recht robust, wächst schnell, lässt sich mit so gut wie allem fangen, lässt sich super auf alle möglichen Köder konditionieren usw... 

Es ist doch wohl allgemein bekannt, dass Angler gern mit großen Fischen prahlen. Und das Angler dabei nicht immer bei der Wahrheit bleiben ist auch bekannt ... es heißt ja nicht umsonst "Anglerlatein". 

Der Trend der hier beobachtet wird ist mMn nicht auf die "Szene" der Karpfenangler beschränkt (wenn man denn hier überhaupt von *einer *Szene reden kann) sondern ein Problem der modernen Gesellschaft in der es nun mal so ist, dass eine Person anhand von Ergebnissen und nicht Anhand von Leistung oder Engagement gemessen wird. 

Der Sportler mit der Goldmedaille kriegt den eisten Applaus, nicht der der am härtesten Trainiert oder der, der den Sport am liebsten macht -> darum muss Doping ins Spiel kommen. Der Banker mit den höchsten Gewinnmargen wird gefeiert, nicht der, der fair und vorrausschauend handelt -> kein Wunder, dass laufend faule Deals abgeschlossen werden. Der Angler mit den dicksten Fischen ist am bekanntesten -> naja, ihr wisst was jetz kommt 

Wem das gegen den Strich geht: Willkommen im Club! Lest einfach nicht diese Zeitschriften, kauft nicht die teuersten "Superköder" oder die neuste "High-Tech-Wunderwaffe" und behandelt jeden Fisch mit gleich viel Respekt. Egal ob kleine Karausche oder dicker Moosrücken oder alte Hechtdame.


----------



## daci7 (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Szene spielt verrückt!*



Steffen90 schrieb:


> ich hab keine lust 10 mal bei arschkalten oder regenwetter (oder beides...) nachts ausm schlafsack raus zu müssen und zu drillen. egal wie groß der fisch ist. das ist für mich arbeit und kein angeln mehr! dann fühl ich mich wie im karpfenpuff.... wenn das einmal im jahr ist klasse! dann ists ne sternstunde. aber wenn das fast die regel ist.....



Dann lass doch einfach deine Angeln drin wenns kalt ist und regnet. Ich versteh deine Logik jetzt nicht so ganz |kopfkrat

Du freust dich über nen 10 Pfünder, aber nur nach ner langen Durststrecke und wenn der Fisch tagsüber beißt und keine Unannehmlichkeiten bereitet?

:m


----------



## heidsch (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Szene spielt verrückt!*

hura ... ich darf mich karpfenangler nennen !!!

zum thema:

wenn mich einer fragt, ob ich gern mal mary oder joe auf 
meine matte legen würde, gibts da für mich nur eine antwort

*AUF JEDEN FALL !!!*

denn alles andere wäre schlichtweg gelogen!! ich werde nur
leider nie in den genuss kommen, denn erstens ist mir die
"warteliste" zu groß und zweitens fehlt mir die zeit.
große karpfen zu fangen ist auch nicht schwieriger als kleine,
sie müssen halt nur da sein.

was ist denn eigentlich groß ??? für mich sind fische über
15kg schon groß, da sie in meiner region nicht zu hauf
vorkommen.
in anderen regionen mag dies anders sein.

wer von euch hat denn überhaupt schon fische über 20kg
gefangen??? nix gegen kleine fische - ich freu mich auch über
jeden karpfen den ich fange, besonders in zeiten wo es mal
alles andere als gut läuft.
irgendwie hofft man trotzdem (zumindest ein kleines bischen)
das der nächste biss den langersehnten neuen pb hervorbringt.
natürlich genieße auch ich ausgiebig die ruhe und die 
schönheit der natur - mir bleibt ja auch meistens nichts
anderes übrig, da mir die fische ja nicht zu hauf in den 
kescher springen  . 
*dennoch bin ich in erster linie auf der jagt !!!

*und ich behaupte mal das auch jeder waidmann gern mal in
seinem leben nen 10-ender oder ähnliches erlegen will.
das bringt die jagt nun mal so mit sich. und wer die natur
nicht zu schätzen weiss, sollte sich wohl ein anderes hobby suchen!!!

hab ich ein problem damit, das sich die protagonisten der 
"szene" mit großen fischen überall zeigen ???
*NEIN* - wer was verkaufen will muss auch was anbieten und
glaubt mir - 20 pfünder sind da fehl am platz.
mensch die leute leben von ihrem hobby und das würde wohl
nicht klappen, wenn man nur kleine fische fangen würde.

ich würde mir warscheinlich auch kein (zumindest nicht auf 
dauer) magazin ansehen in den nur "kleine" fische zu sehen
sind. die sehe ich selbst oft genug. wenn ich mir schon ein
magazin für teures geld kaufe, dann will ich auch "besondere"
fische sehen !!!
versteht mich nicht falsch, es gibt auch kleinere fische die
besonderheiten aufweisen können - sei es nun ein schöner 
zeiler oder ein fully scale - keine frage.

ich denke das *NEID* und *MISSGUNST* leider auch all zu oft 
die auslöser solcher dikussionen sind !!!
und ob man nun unbedingt solche diskussionen braucht, stell
ich hier einfach mal in frage. auf grund der großen anzahl der
posts hat es zumindest den anschein .

*bitte ... niemand sollte sich persönlich angegriffen
fühlen !!!* *nichts liegt mir ferner !!!*

ich für meinen teil haben jedenfalls keinerlei probleme mit
dem werbeverhalten bekannter firmen !!! das ist so und muss
auch so sein !!!


mfg heidsch


----------



## Steffen90 (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Szene spielt verrückt!*



daci7 schrieb:


> Dann lass doch einfach deine Angeln drin wenns kalt ist und regnet. Ich versteh deine Logik jetzt nicht so ganz |kopfkrat
> 
> Du freust dich über nen 10 Pfünder, aber nur nach ner langen Durststrecke und wenn der Fisch tagsüber beißt und keine Unannehmlichkeiten bereitet?
> 
> :m


 ich geb ja zu ich bin auf der jagd nach nem möglichs dicken, wie die meisten  und den fängt man nur wenn die angeln immer im wasser sind.
im frühjahr freu ich mich auch bei regen mitten in der nacht über ein baby. auch jetzt! nur irgendwann wirds mir zu viel. ob ihrs versteht oder nicht. dann bin ich genervt wenn der bissanzeiger alle halbe stunde losgeht.
ich geh auch stippen auf kleinkarpfen weils nen riesen spass macht! allerdings dann mit passendem gerät und ausgeruht.


----------



## marcus7 (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Szene spielt verrückt!*

Der Steffen spricht da schon wahre Worte...

Was soll man dazu noch sagen?
Ist natürlich toll daher gesagt, wenn dann jemand schreit man solle sich über jeden Fisch freuen|rolleyes.

Mal ne Frage an euch speziell: Wenn ihr meinetwegen mit einer Posenrute am Wasser sitzt und von mir aus ne schöne Schleie fangen wollt, es beißen jedoch viele untermaßige Schleien oder von mir aus Weißfische...freut ihr euch dann nach dem x-ten Rotauge noch?
Ähnlich verhält es sich da mit dem Karpfenangler, der eben relativ oft "größere" Karpfen fängt.
Nach einer Zeit ist an einem 08/15 Karpfen nichts besonderes mehr.
Klar wäre es schön, wenn es immer noch so wäre, wie beim ersten Karpfen, aber wenn man ehrlich ist, dann ist es das nicht.

Um ehrlich zu sein geht es mir da genau so wie Steffen in solch einer Situation, wie z.B. es beißen in einer Nacht mehr als 5 Fische meinetwegen und alle sind um die 10 Kg.
Klar stehe ich bei jedem Fisch sofort auf und behandele ihn mit demselben Respekt wie jeden anderen auch, aber von Adrenalin und großer Freude bin ich dann weit entfernt. Natürlich passiert so ein Spektakel nicht jedes mal...
Ich glaube da geht es jedem, der das schon öfter hatte ähnlich.

So um das Szenario mal zu überspitzen:

Da ist jetzt der gesponserte "Profi", der an den besten Wassern Vollzeit-fischt. Er fängt so viele 30er, 40er und noch größere...  das über einen langen Zeitraum...

Was glaubt ihr wie es dazu kommt das er sich über einen 30er nicht mehr freut?
NAtürlich ist der Gedanke komisch und etwas obszön, aber so ist es nun mal.

Wie einige schon gesagt haben, am besten keine Gedanken über den Quatsch machen und sein eigenes Ding durchziehen und auf diese Weise Glücklich werden. DAs Beste was ma machen kann.


mfg Marcus


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Szene spielt verrückt!*

Und wo führt dieser Erfolgsdruck hin?|kopfkrat

Wenn der ersehnte Riese gefangen ist, hat das Hobby seinen Reiz verloren?
Oder aber der Erfolgssüchtige angelt weiter und ärgert sich über alle kleineren Fische?
Ist er enttäuscht weil das was ihn immer ans Wasser trieb, nicht mehr ist?
Sucht er sich ein anderes Hobby?
|kopfkrat

Soll jeder machen wie er will. :m

Aber ich will beim angeln keinen Erfolgsdruck.


----------



## jongens (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Szene spielt verrückt!*



daci7 schrieb:


> Naja, das ist aber ganz bestimmt kein Karpfenanglerproblem, der Karpfen als Zielfisch eignet sich nur so gut dafür das Auszuleben. Er wird mächtig groß und fett, ist recht robust, wächst schnell, lässt sich mit so gut wie allem fangen, lässt sich super auf alle möglichen Köder konditionieren usw...
> 
> Es ist doch wohl allgemein bekannt, dass Angler gern mit großen Fischen prahlen. Und das Angler dabei nicht immer bei der Wahrheit bleiben ist auch bekannt ... es heißt ja nicht umsonst "Anglerlatein".
> 
> ...



  Damit wäre eigentlich alles gesagt, aber Ich lese ein Missverständnis in Bezug der Testangler heraus. 

Umsonst sind sie keine Testangler, um einer zu werden muss man schon ein gewisses Verständnis zum Angeln haben. Für diese Leute ist das Angeln wie Arbeit und Arbeit das weiß jeder von uns ist manchmal zum kotzen...:v

Warum gibt es denn diese Szene Magazine, weil wir sie wollen?! Ist doch in jedem Hobby so, dabei sind wir in Deutschland noch harmlos!

Ich kenn einige Karpfenangler und die sind echt nicht ganz sauber ( im positiven ) 

Karpfen freie Grüsse


----------



## Erik_D (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Szene spielt verrückt!*

Die s.g. Scene ist am A*****, und das nicht erst seit gestern.

Es wird beschissen ohne Ende, hauptsache man verdient sein Geld.


----------



## Knigge007 (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Szene spielt verrückt!*

Geiler Fred, hat mich ey schon gewundert wieso es hier im Board über diesen Artikel noch keinen Fred gibt.


Man braucht eigentlich eh nix mehr zu sagen, wir sind da glaube ich sowieso alle einer Meinung.


----------



## Raubfischzahn (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Szene spielt verrückt!*

Zum Thema die Szene spielt verrückt. 
Ist vieleicht etwas Off Topic aber möchte es hier mal los werden.

Wir hatten gestern in unserem Verein eine Mitgliederversammlung. Dort wurde sich unter anderem über den Besatz und Fänge der letzten Zeit unterhalten. 
Ein Mitglied meinte, er hätte in den letzten Monaten, mehrfach Karpfenfänge gehabt, wo den Fischen ein Stück von den Brustflossen gefehlt hat. Auch andere Mitglieder hatten dieses Problem schon öfters gehabt.(an unserem Vereinssee)
Der Grund dafür scheint zu sein, dass sich dort regelmäßig Karpfenangler aufhalten und sie ihre gefangenen Karpfen markieren, in dem sie ihnen ein Stück der Bauchflossen abschneiden.
In meinen Augen, spielt da wahrhaftig die "Szene" verrückt und so etwas sollte hart bestraft werden. Werde jetzt verstärkt die Augen offen halten und wenn ich solche Vollidioten sehe, wird sofort die Polizei und der Vorstand unseres Vereins informiert und dann hoffe ich, dass sie ihre Strafe bekommen.


----------



## marcus7 (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Szene spielt verrückt!*

Dasselbe würde ein Karpfenangler auchtun.
Solche Leute sind keine Karpfenangler.


----------



## Carras (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Szene spielt verrückt!*

Was soll man dazu noch sagen?
Das meiste ist gesagt und ich kann da auch voll mit gehen.

Mary, Joe und andere schwere Karpfen, sind einfach wahnsinns Fische. Überhaupt keine Frage.

Daß so mancher Angler davon träumt, auch mal solch einen Fisch zu fangen, ist auch klar.

Daß man über Werbung und Marketing diskuttieren kann, ist sowieso klar.

Unsere Gesellschaft hat sich eben so entwickelt, daß wir mit ganz plumpen Dingen zu beeinflussen sind. Und das macht auch beim Karpfenangeln nicht halt.

Wer sich von uns hier, mit den Testangeln vergleicht,...macht glaub was falsch. So wie einige viele von denen Angeln, das kann kein Otto Normal Angler umsetzen.
Alleine die Zeit die solche Jungs investieren ist Wahnsinn. In nem anderen Forum gabs akutell ne Umfrage, wie viele Nächte der Karpfenangler so im Jahr draußen verbringt. Die beiden Top Positionen: 1. sind über 46 %, die zwischen 20 und 50 Nächten draußen. Und 2. sind immer noch über 23 %, zw. 1 und 19 Nächten draußen. Das alleine sind gut 70 % ! 
Die Testangler bewegen sich meist in ganz anderen Regionen, mit bis zu 200 Nächten und mehr.

Aber wer gesponsort werden will, muss Ergebnisse vorlegen. Das hat Daci7 ja schon super erklärt. Und daraus entsteht auch ein gewisser Druck, der meiner Meinung nach, dem Angeln nicht gut tut. Aber so wollen wir es doch.
Wer auf Messen her geht und die "Götter in Tarn" mit viel Beifall beklatscht, weil der eben Fisch X und Fisch Y gefangen hat, der unterstützt das ja alles. Vor allem, wenn diese Fische dann zu Werbezwecken verwendet werden.
Nicht anders ist es mit Angelzeitschriften,...wer die Kauft unterstützt das, auch wenn er das gar nicht will.
Wenn man was ändern wollte, müsste man all solche Sachen boykottieren, aber glaubt ihr das wird passieren?





Und ja, wer Fische "verstümmelt" um sie zu "markieren", dem gehört der Fischereinschein, lebenslang entzogen!


----------



## tarpoon (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Szene spielt verrückt!*

mal was anderes, der themenersteller hat diesen beitrag auch in anderen foren gepostet. mir ist aufgefallen des dieses thema nur hier im anglerboard vernünftig diskutiert wird. das finde ich persönlich sehr beeindruckend . danke dafür)


----------



## porbeagle (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Szene spielt verrückt!*

Es ist mittlerweile wie überall.Egal ob Karpfen Raubfisch oder Meeresangeln es geht um viel Geld für die Hersteller und zwar um unseres.
Deshalb kommt sowas zustande.


----------



## j4ni (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Szene spielt verrückt!*

Moin,


sicherlich ein spannendes Thema. Obwohl genauer Betrachtet viele einzelne spannende Themen. Um dem Thread ein wenig die (manchmal in Ansätzen vertretene - und nein ich meine keinen Schreiber konkret) Polemik und die "Biertisch"-Thesen zu nehmen, wäre es sinnig die verschiedenen Themen einmal isoliert zu betrachten. Allerdings fehlt dafür ein wenig die Zeit - zumindest mir. Hauptthemen in einer solchen Diskussion sind meist (hier wie anderswo und auch draußen in der echten Welt...) in weitestem Sinne und manchmal mehr, manchmal weniger ausgeprägt:

	a) Szene b) Leistung c) Kommerz 

Sowie übergeordnet in jedem dieser drei Teilbereiche d) die eigene Einstellung sowohl zu den Themen im speziellen als auch Angeln bzw. Karpfenangeln im allgemeinen.
Ob man sich selbst als Karpfenangler sieht oder definiert spielt hier keine Rolle, denn überraschender Weise haben auch viele Angler die eigentlich nichts mit dem Karpfenangeln am Hut haben, eine besonders elaborierte Einstellung zu diesem Themenkomplex. 
Als "Karpfenangeln" sehe ich hier eben das gezielte Angeln auf Karpfen ohne weiter auf den Grad der Spezialisierung einzugehen. Wollte man versuchen dies weiter zu konkretisieren, so wäre man bereits am ersten Problempunkt angelangt: Ab wann ist man "spezialisiert"? Gibt es bestimmte Bedingungen die man erfüllen müsste um sich selbst als "Karpfenangler" zu sehen oder sogar sich als Karpfenangler zu definieren? Ein wenig einfacher wäre es den "Specimen Hunter" zu definieren (früher hätte man hier über die Anzahl an Aufnähern mit SHG und ähnlichen Ausdrücken auf dem BW-Parker oder wahlweise der Weste gereicht  ), aber darum geht es hier ja nicht, sondern es geht um die Szene. Uuuh, die SZENE! Wer jetzt denkt, dass ganze würde zu weit weg führen vom Eingangspost, den muss ich leider enttäuschen. Denn mit einer Wahrscheinlichkeit von 86,93% landet jede Diskussion und 98,56% jeder Grundsatzdiskussion im Bereich Karpfenangeln früher oder später bei "der Szene". In den meisten Fällen wird das Wort synonym für "die Anderen" benutzt. Man selbst hat natürlich nichts mit der Szene zu tun! Das habe ich auch lange Zeit so gesehen, aber gerade Gespräche und Mails mit "Szene-Leuten" haben mich zu meiner heutigen Einstellung zu "der Szene" gebracht. By the way, jetzt ist natürlich klar, dass ich ein besserer Angler als die meisten von euch bin, da ich berühmte Angler (mal mehr mal weniger) entfernt kenne! Die Definition wer oder was die Szene ist ist in so fern wichtig, als das sie uns die Basis liefert wer denn nun überhaupt verrückt spielt, wer Karpfen die Flossen abschneidet oder wer sich mit fremden Fischen schmückt! In fast allen Fällen heißt es nämlich, dass "die Karpfenangler" das machen und im Prinzip nur in der Diskussion um (/obwohl falsches Wort! Besser: Beim Reden über...) Meik tatsächlich mal Namen genannt und Personen direkt benannt werden. Ok, bei einigen anderen mittlerweile auch. Aber gerade in Diskussionen außerhalb der noch nicht näher definierten Szene, sind es oftmals ganz unspezifisch "die Karpfenangler".
Somit dürfte eigentlich auch recht klar sein wer denn nun diese mysteriöse "Szene" ist, oder? Jeder von uns der als Karpfenangler wahr genommen wird ist - unabhängig ob ihm oder ihr das behagt oder nicht - Teil der Szene. Glaubst du nicht? Der Mehrheit von Nicht-Karpfenanglern ist es herzlich egal wie viele Nächte du im Jahr fischt, was dein PB ist, ob du eher Großfischangler oder biertrinkender Dauercamper bist - oder beides. Es ist dem Vorstand in dem Verein in den keine Karpfenangler mehr aufgenommen werden total egal ob du noch nie Müll liegen gelassen hast, keine Boilies benutzt, Nachts nicht schläfst, die gefangenen Fische alle "ordnungsgemäß" verwertest und seit Jahren aktiv in der Jugendarbeit bist. Bist du einmal als Karpfenangler eingestuft, dann hat es sich mit dem Vereinsbeitritt und erstmal treffen - zumindest im Auge des Betrachters - alle Vorurteile über's Karpfenangeln auf dich zu! Da nützt es herzlich wenig wenn du nie Boilies von bestimmten Firmen gefischt hast, Rekordfisch-Fangbilder verurteilst...usw.
Ich denke es ist hinreichend klar worauf ich hinaus will: DU BIST DIE SZENE! Und je eher wir alle das begreifen, um so besser! Denn dann fangen "wir" vielleicht endlich mal an was gegen "unser" Bild in der Öffentlichkeit zu tun. Dann hört es vielleicht auch irgendwann auf, dass in einer Diskussion irgendjemand rein kommt und weiß, dass alle Karpfenangler Fische umsetzen, Fische nur "aussitzen", Müll machen, und und und...
Natürlich soll das nun nicht heißen, dass "die Karpfenangler" eine homogene Gruppe sind - weit gefehlt! Es soll aber heißen, dass es an uns liegt wie "wir" als Gruppe gesehen werden. Wenn es also heißt "Die Szene spielt verrückt" heißt das nichts anderes als "Wir spielen verrückt...". Denn wenn "die Karpfenangler" das [hier wahlweise Rekordfische, in China produziertes Tackle zu kleinen Preisen, Verbote, konservierte Boilies, usw. einsetzten] nicht sehen wollten, dann würden die [Boilie-Firmen, Tackle-Firmen, Zeitschriften...] das nicht machen. Konkretes Beispiel: Wenn keiner Boilies kaufen würde, die mit dicken Fischen beworben werden, dann würden diese Hersteller auch ganz schnell pleite gehen...

Die Frage nach Leistung im Karpfenangeln ist nicht weniger spannend und genauso entscheidend bei der Diskussion: Wer oder was ist ein guter Angler? Und vor allem: Warum? Eine Studie bezüglich der Leistungsmotivation bei Anglern wäre bestimmt interessant. Genau wie die Frage nach den Bezugsnormen - orientieren sich Karpfenangler wirklich an der Sozialnorm (X fängt größere Fische als ich) oder eher an der Individualnorm (Der Fisch ist größer/kleiner als mein letzter/bester) oder zählt alleine die Sachnorm (Das ist nicht der größte Karpfen). Und welche Sach- bzw. Sozialnorm überhaupt? Der größte Karpfen in diesem Gewässer, meiner Region, Bundesland? Und überhaupt: Ist Größe der entscheidende Faktor? Was sollten die Umstände des Fanges zählen?
All diese Fragen führen letzten Endes zu der Einstellung die jeder einzelne von uns zum Karpfenangeln hat und lässt sich nicht verallgemeinern. Das sollten wir uns jeder Zeit klar machen! 

Meiner Meinung nach lässt sich die Frage nach Leistung im Karpfenangeln, also ob jemand ein guter Angler ist, ganz einfach zusammen fassen: Derjenige der Spaß an dem hat was er tut, ist in meinen Augen ein guter Angler. Ende. Ganz einfach, denn Angeln ist ein Hobby, eine Freizeitbeschäftigung, kurzum: SPASS. Sollte es zumindest sein. Ist es das für dich nicht, dann lass es einfach. Mittlerweile muss man leider hinzufügen: "ohne andere damit einzuschränken oder zu schaden". Sollte eigentlich selbstverständlich sein, hat aber in den letzten Jahren etwas gelitten.

Soll das nun heißen, dass diejenigen die am meisten Spaß haben, auch Testangler werden sollten? Naja, das hängt wohl davon ab was man unter Testangler versteht. Aber das führt hier wohl zu weit weg (und würde zu viel Zeit kosten...), allerdings gibt es Firmen deren Testangler wohl nicht "die Besten" in den Augen vieler sind - allerdings haben die Jungs trotzdem eine Menge Spaß...

Bleibt die Frage nach dem Kommerz. Da der Magen knurrt und ich noch kurz (versprochen!) zu Mary bzw. der konkreten Frage etwas schreiben wollte, fasse ich mich kurz: Wenn es keiner sehen wollte, würde es keiner abdrucken oder veröffentlichen. Da es aber viele sehen wollen, sogar sehr viele, lässt es sich hervorragend mit Werbung verbinden. Solange das so ist, wird sich auch nichts ändern. Das soll nun aber nicht heißen, dass ich nicht gerne solche Bilder sehe, sondern nur das der Markt sich eben über Angebot und Nachfrage regelt. Ist ja auch schon oft genug gesagt worden, nur sollte man auch die positiven Seiten von Zeit zu Zeit sehen: Ich für meinen Teil sehe mir gerne solche Fangmeldungen an - allerdings führt das nicht dazu das ich ständig los renne und neue Produkte kaufe 

Noch schnell zu Mary konkret: Wow, was ein Fisch! Das MP den Fisch nun in so kurzer Zeit zwei Mal gefangen hat, ist sicherlich kein Zeichen davon, dass der Fisch besonders schwer zu fangen wäre. Nicht falsch verstehen! Das soll nicht ansatzweise heißen, das MP ein schlechter Angler sei oder so etwas! Auf der anderen Seite gibt es nämlich genug Leute die sich an dem Fisch/See die Zähne ausbeissen. Normalerweise kommt dann oft das Argument: Jaaa, aber der hat ja auch Zeit! Das wird auch gerne auf sämtliche Team-/Test-/Promi-fischer etc. übertragen, ist aber totaler Unsinn. Wir haben alle die gleiche Zeit, die Frage ist nur wie viel sind wir bereit davon in unser Hobby zu stecken? Keine Ahnung wie viel Zeit Markus in seine Firma stecken muss, aber sicherlich nicht wenig. Daher will ich das ein wenig verallgemeinern: Viele Test und vermeintliche "Profis" (wer kann in Deutschland, denn wirklich vom Angeln alleine leben?) verbringen unheimlich viel Zeit am Wasser, das ist richtig. Aber auch die haben nur 24 Stunden am Tag und müssen in den aller, aller, allermeisten Fällen "nebenbei" noch Arbeiten. Wie viel man vom Leben hat wenn man mehrmals die Woche von der Arbeit zum Angeln und vom Angeln zur Arbeit fährt, kann sich ja jeder selber denken. "Können" kann das jeder von uns, bleibt die Frage ob wir auch die Motivation oder den Spaß daran hätten.

Bleibt also das Fazit: Es kommt nicht so sehr darauf an wie groß, wie schwer oder wie besonders ein Karpfen ist. Was wirklich wichtig ist, ist das man Spaß daran hat das zu tun was man tut und wie man es tut - ohne dabei jemand anderem zu Schaden. Und genau diese Einstellung sollten wir auch an die Einsteiger im (Karpfen-)angeln weiter geben: Es ist vollkommen egal wie schwer der Fisch ist oder ob du überhaupt einen Fisch fängst! Wichtig ist alleine: Genieße die Zeit am Wasser, denn sonst macht es keinen Sinn! Was man an dieser Zeit nun am meisten genießt bleibt jedem selbst überlassen und das sollten wir auch respektieren. Wenn Markus und andere also Spaß dran haben Mary und Joe zu fangen und Medienwirksam zu präsentieren, dann sollten wir das respektieren! 
Und wenn uns etwas nicht passt, dann sollten wir aufhören mit dem Finger auf die Szene zu zeigen, sondern anfangen uns klar zu werden, dass wir alle Teil der Szene sind und es an uns liegt das zu ändern. Sei es durch den Boykott bestimmter Shows, Messen, Marken oder einfach dadurch, dass wir unsere positive Einstellung zu unserem Hobby an die Einsteiger weiter geben und "der Masse" zeigen, dass nicht die teuersten Geräte und die dicksten Fisch wichtig sind, sondern die beste Zeit am Wasser...

Munter bleiben,

Jan

PS: Erlösen? Sicherlich moralisch wie auch wissenschaftlich eine schwere Frage. Ich gehe davon aus, dass wir bei Fischen im Bereich der klassischen bzw. operanten Konditionierung sind. Die kurze Version lautet daher: Wenn der Nutzen aus dem Konsum von Boilies nicht höher als die Bestrafung wäre, so würden diese Fische sehr vereinfacht gesagt, nicht mehr Boilies fressen. Ja, in einigen Gewässern mögen die Fische auf das Zufutter angewiesen sein, in den allermeisten Gewässern sind sie es bestimmt nicht. Daher ist, in meinen Augen, das "erlösen" zumindest fraglich. Aber wie alles im Leben eine Frage der persönlichen Einstellung.


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Szene spielt verrückt!*

@J4ni

Haste schön gesagt.#6

Bis auf das hier: 
" Wenn der Nutzen aus dem Konsum von Boilies nicht höher als die Bestrafung wäre, so würden diese Fische sehr vereinfacht gesagt, nicht mehr Boilies fressen."

Damit traust Du dem Fisch zuviel Selbstverständnis zu. Wenn er wüsste was mit ihm passiert, beginge er Suizid.
Wir Menschen sind aber in der Lage ihn auch zu erlösen wenn er zum Spielzeug mutiert.|wavey:


----------



## Carras (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Szene spielt verrückt!*

Jani eben,...eine Klasse für sich 


Wobei ich Dir in einem Wiedersprechen möchte.

Ja, für jeden Menschen hat der Tag 24 Stunden. Egal Wo.

Aber, nun hängt es davon ab, wie das Leben eines Menschen aus sieht, welche Rollen er darin einnimmt. (Die Säulen des Lebens).

Wer Verheiratet ist, wer Familienvater ist, wer ganz normal zur Arbeit geht, wer u.U. ein eigenes Haus mit Grundstück hat, wer in anderen Hobbies aktiv ist, der muss seine Zeit oftmals genau einteilen.

Jemanden, den all dies nicht betrifft, der die Prioritäten anders setzt, der tut sich einfacher, zu sagen, daß er 150 Nächte am Wasser verbringen wird. Klaro.

Und das meine ich, wenn ich sage: Selbst wenn man gerne möchte, hat man nicht immer die Zeit zur Verfügung.


----------



## j4ni (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Szene spielt verrückt!*

Äh Danke!

Tinka: Eben nicht, einfaches Assoziatives Lernen, siehe zB Thorndikes Gesetz der Wirkung. Oder operantes Konditionieren nach Skinner. Führt hier aber wohl zu weit. Gerne an anderer Stelle und vor allem zu einer anderen Zeit!

Carsten: Jein. Im Prinzip sind wir wie so oft absolut d'accord. Allerdings hindert mich nichts tatsächlich daran jetzt aufzustehen und fischen zu gehen. Ich müsste nur meine Prioritäten entsprechen umstellen und mit den Einschränkungen (/keine Frau, kein Job, etc.) leben. Und genau das ist der Preis den vielen der Hardcore Angler bezahlen, den viele aber nicht sehen (wollen?) Familie, anderes Hobby und soziales Umfeld lässt sich eben nur bedingt mit 150-200 Nächten im Jahr vereinen. Sprich auch wenn der "normale" (nicht wertend gemeint) Mensch die Zeit eben nicht zur Verfügung hat, holen sich bestimmte Hunter diese Zeit "einfach" indem sie die Zeit im sozialen Leben kürzen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Szene spielt verrückt!*

Beispiel Mensch:
Extremer Abend, viel gesoffen, viel Spaß gehabt, voll breit. Am nächsten Morgen der Monsterkater, kotzen bis der schwarze Rand kommt, hundesterbenselend, bleich, Schüttelfrost, vollkommen entkräftet, Gedanken an erlösenden Notschlachtung, Vornehmen von: Nie wieder!!!  ... 

Wie kann es zu einer Wiederholung ^ , z.B. 2 Monate später auf der nächsten Party, Superhochzeit oder Kegelabend kommen?


----------



## Carras (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Szene spielt verrückt!*



j4ni schrieb:


> Äh Danke!
> 
> 
> Carsten: Jein. Im Prinzip sind wir wie so oft absolut d'accord. Allerdings hindert mich nichts tatsächlich daran jetzt aufzustehen und fischen zu gehen. Ich müsste nur meine Prioritäten entsprechen umstellen und mit den Einschränkungen (/keine Frau, kein Job, etc.) leben. Und genau das ist der Preis den vielen der Hardcore Angler bezahlen, den viele aber nicht sehen (wollen?) Familie, anderes Hobby und soziales Umfeld lässt sich eben nur bedingt mit 150-200 Nächten im Jahr vereinen. Sprich auch wenn der "normale" (nicht wertend gemeint) Mensch die Zeit eben nicht zur Verfügung hat, holen sich bestimmte Hunter diese Zeit "einfach" indem sie die Zeit im sozialen Leben kürzen.


 
Ja, da hast Du Recht.

Wenn ich das unbedingt wollte, könnte ich auch 150 Nächte am Wasser verbringen.

Meine Kiddis, wüssten dann halt nicht mehr wer der Mann auf dem ersten Geburtagsfoto von ihnen wäre und sie würden sich wundern, mit wem Mama da immer so viel telefoniert. (Vorausgesetzt sie würde noch mit mir telefonieren  vielleicht telefoniert sie ja schon mit einem, der nicht am Wasser wohnt)

Auf Geburtstagsgeschenke müssten sie verzichten, weil der Papa das Geld für Boilies braucht,....

Mein Arbeitgeber würde kommische Fragen stellen, wieso ich immer so unausgeschlafen und zerknittert zur Arbeit erscheine....

Wer mit mir Geburtstag feiern wöllte, müsste halt am Wasser vorbei kommen...
Geburtstags Glückwünsche meiner Seits, gäbe es nur noch als SMS (natürlich mit Fischfangbild dazu)....

Der Rasen ums Haus herum würde zur wilden Wiese verkommen,...
Wobei ich ja auch alles schön zubetonieren könnte, dann wäre da mal Ruhe mit Gestrüp ;-)

Frau und Kinder müssten im Winter mit warmen Strickpullis da sitzen, weil sich Papa keine Zeit nahm das Holz zu sägen und zu spalten...

Meine Eltern würden mich auch nur noch von Fotos im Kinderalbum kennen...


usw...



Ja, wenn ich all das, Hinten an stellen würde,...könnte ich auch 150 bis 200 Nächte am Wasser verbingen.


----------



## daci7 (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Szene spielt verrückt!*

@ j4ni: In vielen Dingen sind wir bestimmt einer Meinung, aber manches sehe ich dann doch etwas anders.



j4ni schrieb:


> [...]Wenn es keiner sehen wollte, würde es keiner abdrucken oder veröffentlichen. Da es aber viele sehen wollen, sogar sehr viele, lässt es sich hervorragend mit Werbung verbinden. [...]



Das ist noch ein ganzes Stück komplizierter würde ich sagen. Ich glaube der springende Punkt dabei ist, dass der Erfolgswahn die Leute dazu treibt soetwas sehen zu wollen. 
Wenn man den Otto-Normalo auf der Straße fragen würde welches Bild ihm besser gefällt denke ich nicht, dass er sich zwangsläufig für den dicken Mastkarpfen entscheidet. Aber durch den langsamen Wandel unseres Hobbys zu einem Sport, der nach neuen Rekorden schreit will die Mehrheit der Angler nunmal auch Rekordfische sehen. Magazine schüren dieses indem immer neue Tabellen und Rekordlisten veröffentlicht werden... und Angler, die als die "besten" der sog. "Szene" hochgelobt werden zeigen nurnoch dicke fette Mastschweine auf Ihren Fotos.

Worauf ich hinaus will: Ich denke dieses ganze Rekordgetuhe und der Erfolgswahn ist eher als Teufelskreis zu sehen. Manche verspüren den Drang "besser" (was immer das auch heißen soll) in manchen Dingen sein zu müssen als Andere. Magazine, Sendungen etc. merken dass und veröffentlichen Zeitschriften nach dem Motto: "Ein guter Angler... bla bla bla" Diese werden wieder gelesen und selbst bisher nicht angestachelte sehen 'Oh, bin ich etwa kein guter Angler?!' usw usf...

Die dicken Mastkarpfen sind in den Zeitschriften drin, weil die Leser das sehen wollen, aber die Leser wollen es auch sehen, weils eben in den Zeitschriften steht 

Der Rest der Diskussion geht glaube ich eher darum, was man denn nun als die Szene bezeichnet. Naja, eine einfache Definitionsfrage, ist leider nicht so festgelegt  Wenn ich höre, dass bestimmte Leute ihre Karpfen verstümmeln um sie zu markieren muss ich sagen, jap, da sind ein paar fehlgeleitete Leute am Werk und *diese* Szene ist aber sowas von verrückt! Allerdings sind das nicht die Karpfenangler an sich ...




j4ni schrieb:


> [...] Wenn der Nutzen aus dem Konsum von Boilies nicht höher als die Bestrafung wäre, so würden diese Fische sehr vereinfacht gesagt, nicht mehr Boilies fressen. [...]



Hierbei muss man glaube ich sagen, dass negativ und positiv verstärkte Konditionierung meine Meinung nach nicht 1:1 ineinander umgerechnet werden können. Außerdem spielen dabei eine Menge mehr Faktoren eine Rolle. 

#h


----------



## Udo561 (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Szene spielt verrückt!*

Hi,
ihr , ja ihr , die Ruten für hunderte von Euros fischen und Boilies kauft die das Kilo weit über 15 Euro kosten und jeden neuen technischen Kram braucht sobald er auf dem Markt erscheint bringt die Hersteller dazu so zu handeln.
Wenn sich die "Szene" mal wieder aufs "normale" Karpfenangeln beschränken würde dann würden die Hersteller ihr überteuertes Zeug überhaupt nicht los.
Gruß Udo
ps. ich angele mit Billigkram , bin aber glücklich dabei einfach weil ich nicht dem Druck unterliege immer das Neuste oder Besste haben zu müssen


----------



## Carras (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Szene spielt verrückt!*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ihr , ja ihr ,.............Wenn sich die "Szene" mal wieder aufs "normale" Karpfenangeln beschränken würde dann würden die Hersteller ihr überteuertes Zeug überhaupt nicht los.
> .


 
erklär mal genauer, was normales Karpfenangeln ist.


----------



## Udo561 (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Szene spielt verrückt!*



Carras schrieb:


> erklär mal genauer, was normales Karpfenangeln ist.



Hi,
normales Karpfenangeln funktioniert auch mit Ruten und Rollen die unter hundert Euro kosten , Boilies bekommt man auch für 5 Euro/Kilo und ein Rod Pod muss keine 299 Euro kosten .

Mal abgesehen von dem ganzen Kleinkram wie Stopper , Gummis und was weiß ich wie sich der ganze Kram nennt.
Da kosten 10 Gummiperlen von Marke xy 3,99 Euro .

Und solange es Karpfenprofis gibt die diesen Wahnsinn mitmachen wird jeder Hersteller alles versuchen um solche Kunden an sich zu binden , egal ob er nun 50 Pfünder Karpfen auf seiner Boilietüte abblildet oder Videos im Net veröffendlicht.

Und daher sage ich , selber Schuld , der oder die Hersteller wollen nur eure Kohle , mit allen Mitteln und viele von euch spielen da auch mit , genau so wie der Hersteller es gerne möchte.
Schwerer , größer , teurer.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Szene spielt verrückt!*



j4ni schrieb:


> Äh Danke!
> 
> Tinka: Eben nicht, einfaches Assoziatives Lernen, siehe zB Thorndikes Gesetz der Wirkung. Oder operantes Konditionieren nach Skinner. Führt hier aber wohl zu weit. Gerne an anderer Stelle und vor allem zu einer anderen Zeit!



Ganz kurz nochmal: Nöö.

Wenn er so viel Selbstverständnis hätte, dieses zu begreifen wäre er wohl auch in der Lage Schmerz zu verstehen(und zu empfinden).
Issa nicht und deshalb frisst er weiter Boilies. Ais keinem anderen Grund und schon gar nicht weil die "Strafe" fürs fressen so erträglich ausfällt.|rolleyes:g


----------



## j4ni (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Szene spielt verrückt!*

Siehst du Carsten, so einfach geht das 

David: Ja, ich habe vereinfacht  Ich denke aber, dass das Blackbox-Modell durchaus angebracht ist, da es eben keine Marketingstudien zum Konsumverhalten von Anglern gibt - meine ich zumindest. Daher fand ich das über die Angebot/Nachfrage-Schiene doch recht passend. Egal. Wir kommen ja beide mehr oder weniger zum gleichen Ergebnis: Weg von Größer ist besser. (/jajaja erneut total vereinfacht  )
Und was das Konditionieren angeht: Da wir uns hier ja auf dem klassischen Gebiet der Behavioristen bewegen kann man mMn Verstärkung und Bestrafung schon 1:1 sehen. Die Vereinfachung liegt hier auch in der Natur der Sache bzw des Modells. Anders wäre es bei Kognitiven Ansätzen, dann allerdings greift das was Prof Tinka geschrieben hat. Nichtsdestotrotz bin ich mir meiner Verallgemeinerung absolut bewusst, sehe das aber aufgrund der Komplexität (und auch in diesem Kontext hier) als absolut legitim an


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Szene spielt verrückt!*

Nun kommen wir der Sache schon näher.:m

Ansonsten  . . weitermachen.|wavey:


----------



## marcus7 (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Szene spielt verrückt!*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ihr , ja ihr , die Ruten für hunderte von Euros fischen und Boilies kauft die das Kilo weit über 15 Euro kosten und jeden neuen technischen Kram braucht sobald er auf dem Markt erscheint bringt die Hersteller dazu so zu handeln.
> Wenn sich die "Szene" mal wieder aufs "normale" Karpfenangeln beschränken würde dann würden die Hersteller ihr überteuertes Zeug überhaupt nicht los.
> Gruß Udo
> ps. ich angele mit Billigkram , bin aber glücklich dabei einfach weil ich nicht dem Druck unterliege immer das Neuste oder Besste haben zu müssen




Auch wenn ich mich da nicht zuzählen würde, so soll es auch Leute geben denen es Spaß macht mit sehr hochwertigem Präzisions-Gerät zu fischen (nicht nur Karpfenangler).

Was ist jetzt verwerflich daran?
Nicht immer so neidisch sein#h


----------



## gründler (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Szene spielt verrückt!*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Und solange es Karpfenprofis gibt die diesen Wahnsinn mitmachen wird jeder Hersteller alles versuchen um solche Kunden an sich zu binden , egal ob er nun 50 Pfünder Karpfen auf seiner Boilietüte abblildet oder Videos im Net veröffendlicht.
> 
> Und daher sage ich , selber Schuld , der oder die Hersteller wollen nur eure Kohle , mit allen Mitteln und viele von euch spielen da auch mit , genau so wie der Hersteller es gerne möchte.
> Schwerer , größer , teurer.
> ...


 

Hi

Du hast schon recht Udo,aber das geht in einer freien Marktwirtschaft garnicht mehr,ein Hersteller kann nicht auf dem Standpunkt leben,ich brauch nicht in neues investieren forschen....entweder er zieht mit oder kann irgendwann dicht machen,und das ist in jeder Branche so.

Und Geld wird uns auch überall aus Taschen...gezogen egal wo,und ohne fortschritt keine Wirtschaft,da kann man als Händler Betriebs'chefe....nicht einfach auf einer stelle treten man muss mit anderen mehr oder weniger mitziehen.

Ich bin kein Carpfreak aber ich führe nen Betrieb der mich täglich an andere unternehmen bindet,und das in fast jeder form,das gleiche machen Carp..... Hersteller um auf dauer nicht unterzugehen.

Oder anders gesagt,hättest du einen Angelbetrieb müstest du genauso mitziehen um nicht auf dauer unterzugehen,du willst ja schliesslich von deinem Betrieb leben können.

lg


----------



## Carras (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Szene spielt verrückt!*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> normales Karpfenangeln funktioniert auch mit Ruten und Rollen die unter hundert Euro kosten , Boilies bekommt man auch für 5 Euro/Kilo und ein Rod Pod muss keine 299 Euro kosten .
> 
> Mal abgesehen von dem ganzen Kleinkram wie Stopper , Gummis und was weiß ich wie sich der ganze Kram nennt.
> ...


 

Nun ja,... das sehe ich anders.

DAS ANGELN AUF KARPFEN, machst Du oder auch Ich, vermutlich genau gleich.
Rute, Rolle, Schnur, Haken mit Haar, Köder, Bleimontage.....fertig aus.


Was jetzt Deine Ausrüstung an Wert besitzt und was meine, oder andere Ausrüstungen an Wert besitzen, hat mit dem eigentlichen ANGELN AUF KARPFEN nix zu tun.

Jetzt Anhand des Materielen Wertes einer Ausrüstung darüber zu urteilen was Normal ist und was nicht Normal ist,...halte ich für den falschen Ansatz.

Das Wort "Normal" ist eines der Dehnbarsten überhaupt.

Und wenn Century seine Ruten zu dem Preis verkaufen würde, die Du für Deine bezahlt hast,....dann müsste man bei Deinen Ruten ja überspitzt gesagt, noch Geld dafür bekommen, wenn man diese auswählt ;-)


----------



## heidsch (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Szene spielt verrückt!*

hi,

also wenn ich mir die ganzen posts hier so reinziehe, dann ist
ja wohl der name des threads absolut programm :

"*Die Szene spielt verrückt !*"

bin mal gespannt wie lang man noch darüber dikutieren kann .

weitermachen...


mfg heidsch


----------



## daci7 (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Szene spielt verrückt!*



j4ni schrieb:


> [...]
> Und was das Konditionieren angeht: Da wir uns hier ja auf dem klassischen Gebiet der Behavioristen bewegen kann man mMn Verstärkung und Bestrafung schon 1:1 sehen. Die Vereinfachung liegt hier auch in der Natur der Sache bzw des Modells. Anders wäre es bei Kognitiven Ansätzen, dann allerdings greift das was Prof Tinka geschrieben hat. Nichtsdestotrotz bin ich mir meiner Verallgemeinerung absolut bewusst, sehe das aber aufgrund der Komplexität (und auch in diesem Kontext hier) als absolut legitim an



Prinzipiell ja, aber in diesem speziellen Fall würde ich sagen, nein.
Der Karpfen, Mary, oder Joe oder Harald oder wie die auch immer heißen, wird über Jahre hinweg durch positive Verstärkung (Boilies, Mais, Grundfutter) auf Futterplätze geprägt. Die negative Verstärkung in Form des Drills kommt allerdings nur alle paar Monate.

Zu sagen, der Karpfen würdevon nicht mehr am Futterplatz sein wenn die negative Verstärkung zu große wäre ist daher meiner Meinung nach falsch, da für die Konditionierung in dieser Richtung der Zusammenhang zwischen Futterplatz und Drill für den Karpfen zwingend sein müsste. Dies ist allerdings nicht der Fall.

Außerdem muss man mal sagen, dass Konditionierung nicht zwangsläufig zum Wohle des Fisches läuft  Man kann es eher als eine Art Programm sehen, dass den Tieren im Normalfall hilft Regelmäßigkeiten in der Umwelt zu nutzen. In diesem Fall wird diese "Lücke im System" der Fische allerdings vom Angler genutzt um ebendiesem Fallen zu stellen.

Aber ich glaube wir verlieren hier ein wenig das eigentliche Thema aus den Augen... *Trommelwirbel* :rDIE SZENE!!!:r

#h


----------



## Spinnfisch (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Szene spielt verrückt!*

um mal wieder zum threadersteller zurückzukommen:

ich gratuliere dir zu einem perfekten Kommentar

hier meine meinung
ein großes problem sind die großen unterschiede unter den anglern. es gibt die eine seite, die alles ersparte für die angelei ausgibt und auch extrem viel zeit investiert weil das angeln eine lebenseinstellung für sie ist. ich bin schüler und gehe zB nur wegen dem angeln auch noch arbeiten.
dann gibt es die andere seite, die geht angeln weil sie sich mal ein paar ruten rollen gekauft hat, weil die anschaffung sonst überflüssig war oder weil sie nicht viel zeit haben oder weil sie ab und zu auch mal nen selbstgefangenen fisch essen wollen. sie haben ihren fokus auf andere sachen gesetzt
jetzt nichts gegen euch, aber meiner meinung nach sind oben beschriebene kurzzeitangler evtl neidisch auf den erfolg oder auf das gerät von den vollzeitanglern. und vollzeitangler sind etwas neidisch auf testangler weil die oft noch mehr zeit zum aangeln haben, deswegen mehr fangen und auch noch das angelzeug gestellt kriegen.

ich hab di ersten seiten dieses freds gelesen und ein paar beispiele dafür gefunden:
- dauercamper werden kritisiert. warum??? viele karpfenangler campen nicht, sondern zelten. neidisch auf die freie zeit? sie haben auch nicht mehr zeit, glaubt mir, wenn man dass will, dann lässt sich das auch durchführen. ich war dieses jahr auch nur 2 mal 5 tage am stück fort und war wegen abivorbereitung dann aber auch mal ein paar wochen nicht angeln.
- die geringschätzung von fischgewichten wird kritisiert. wenn man viele fische fängt stellt sich eine gewohnheit ein. und mal ehrlich: alle die das kritiseren haben das noch nie durchlebt. stellt euch vor ihr seid im winter bei schnee mehrere tage am wasser und dann müsst ihr mitten in der nacht bei -10°C wegen einem 5 pfünder die ruten wieder 200m mit dem schlauchboot herausfahren.
darauf entgegnen die leute, dass man da halt nich angeln gehen soll, aber die leute die sowas sagen kennen das gefühl nicht, dass man raus muss egal bei welchem wetter


----------



## Carpital (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Szene spielt verrückt!*

leider ist das mit den gefakten Fangmeldungen an der Tagesordnung. Habe schon live mitbekommen wie ein Waller aus Spanien in ner Wanne nach Deutschland an den Rhein gefahren wurde um dort das Bild des "Riesen Waller aus dem Rhein" zu machen...

is fürn .... find ich. 
Da die Scene aber auf alles was groß ist und auf der Titelseite steht toll findet, wird sich daran nix ändern.
Wie will man denn "mega" Boilies verkaufen wenn man nur Karpfen um die 20 Pf fängt.. dann wird keiner 20 € für ein Klio Kugeln ausgeben. 
Deshalb sollte man sich davon nicht zum Kaufen ermutigen lassen sondern am besten den freien Willen entscheiden lassen...


----------



## schadstoff (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Szene spielt verrückt!*



Steffen90 schrieb:


> ja sollte man. man kann mit großen ködern selektieren. etwas jedenfalls.


 und wie geht das ...ich hatt auch schon 12 Pfünder die 30er Pillen gefressen haben ...angelst du mit Tennisbällen ?


----------



## snorreausflake (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Szene spielt verrückt!*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ihr , ja ihr , die Ruten für hunderte von Euros fischen und Boilies kauft die das Kilo weit über 15 Euro kosten und jeden neuen technischen Kram braucht sobald er auf dem Markt erscheint bringt die Hersteller dazu so zu handeln.
> 
> Gruß Udo
> ps. ich angele mit Billigkram , bin aber glücklich dabei einfach weil ich nicht dem Druck unterliege immer das Neuste oder Besste haben zu müssen



Edit Ralle 24: Beleidigungen ziehen eine Verwarnung nach sich.


----------



## jochen1000 (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Szene spielt verrückt!*



Spinnfisch schrieb:


> - die geringschätzung von fischgewichten wird kritisiert. wenn man viele fische fängt stellt sich eine gewohnheit ein. und mal ehrlich: alle die das kritiseren haben das noch nie durchlebt. stellt euch vor ihr seid im winter bei schnee mehrere tage am wasser und dann müsst ihr mitten in der nacht bei -10°C wegen einem 5 pfünder die ruten wieder 200m mit dem schlauchboot herausfahren.
> darauf entgegnen die leute, dass man da halt nich angeln gehen soll, aber die leute die sowas sagen kennen das gefühl nicht, dass man raus muss egal bei welchem wetter



Alles in Ordnung soweit, aber bei - 10 Grad brauchste kein Schlauchboot, sondern Schlittschuhe!


----------



## Udo561 (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Szene spielt verrückt!*



snorreausflake schrieb:


> Warum war mir gleich klar als ich deinen Namen las, das da so ein Müll wieder bei rauskommt|kopfkrat#q#q#q



Mit Sicherheit weil du ein Profi bist |supergri
Musst mich nur auf Igno setzen , dann erscheinen meine Beiträge für dich nicht


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Szene spielt verrückt!*



snorreausflake schrieb:


> Warum war mir gleich klar als ich deinen Namen las, das da so ein Müll wieder bei rauskommt|kopfkrat#q#q#q




Also bitte . . .

Auf welches Niveau wollen wir denn jetzt runter?|uhoh:

 Man kann mit billigem wie teurem Gerät Karpfen fangen. Der Angler fängt und nicht das Gerät. Aber darum geht es doch gar nicht.

Evtl. hat Udo das Eingangsposting anders interpretiert.#h


----------



## daci7 (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Szene spielt verrückt!*



Spinnfisch schrieb:


> um mal wieder zum threadersteller zurückzukommen:
> 
> ich gratuliere dir zu einem perfekten Kommentar
> 
> ...



Naja, es gibt sogar noch ne Menge mehr Seiten  Nur "Vollblutangler" und "Möchtegernangler" ist n büschn dürftig, oder? Jeder einigermaßen bodenständige Mensch weiß, dass es wichtigere Sachen gibt als das Angeln |supergri Du solltest eigentlich genau in dem Alter das voll auszuschöpfen 



Spinnfisch schrieb:


> jetzt nichts gegen euch, aber meiner meinung nach sind oben beschriebene kurzzeitangler evtl neidisch auf den erfolg oder auf das gerät von den vollzeitanglern. und vollzeitangler sind etwas neidisch auf testangler weil die oft noch mehr zeit zum aangeln haben, deswegen mehr fangen und auch noch das angelzeug gestellt kriegen.



Das verstehe wer will ... das Argument ist mir jetz bei vielen Diskussionen aufgefallen. Egal was kommt die Kritiker sind "ja nur neidisch". Man kann doch wohl Kritik ausüben ohne neidisch zu sein, oder? Wenn die Kritik allein auf den Erfolg abzielen würde, könnte ich das verstehen. Aber hier wird nicht der Erfolg als solcher kritisiert, sondern der Umgang mit ebendiesem. 
Mal auf'n Fußball übertragen, man kann nicht Kritik an dem Erfolg von Bayer München nehmen, das 5st e5ne Tatsache, was man kann ist zB die Art und Weise zu kritisieren, wie manche Fans besagter Mannschaft damit hausieren |supergri (Ob die Kritik berechtigt wäre sei mal dahingestellt)



Spinnfisch schrieb:


> ich hab di ersten seiten dieses freds gelesen und ein paar beispiele dafür gefunden:
> - dauercamper werden kritisiert. warum???


Hab ich jetz garnicht gelesen. Aber wenns irgendwo stehen sollte wüsste ich auch nicht warum |supergri



Spinnfisch schrieb:


> viele karpfenangler campen nicht, sondern zelten. neidisch auf die freie zeit?


Siehe oben.



Spinnfisch schrieb:


> sie haben auch nicht mehr zeit, glaubt mir, wenn man dass will, dann lässt sich das auch durchführen. ich war dieses jahr auch nur 2 mal 5 tage am stück fort und war wegen abivorbereitung dann aber auch mal ein paar wochen nicht angeln.
> - die geringschätzung von fischgewichten wird kritisiert. wenn man viele fische fängt stellt sich eine gewohnheit ein. und mal ehrlich: alle die das kritiseren haben das noch nie durchlebt.



Und genau darum geht es. Man kann es entweder nicht durchleben, weil man es nicht will oder man kann es nicht durchleben, weil man die Chance dazu nicht hatte. Ich glaube du unterschätzt die meisten sog. "Freizeitangler" ein wenig 
Wenn ich sage, dass ich dafür bin jeden Fisch mit gleich viel Respekt zu behandeln, dann nicht weil ich eh nur so selten was fange |supergri



Spinnfisch schrieb:


> stellt euch vor ihr seid im winter bei schnee mehrere tage am wasser und dann müsst ihr mitten in der nacht bei -10°C wegen einem 5 pfünder die ruten wieder 200m mit dem schlauchboot herausfahren.


Ich für meinen Teil gehe Angeln um Fische zu fangen. Wenn ein fünf-Pfünder beißt bin ich genauso happy wie wenn nen 30er beißt. Wenn ich mich nicht über nen Biss freuen könnte, würde ich zuhause bleiben. Und mal ehrlich, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass auch die Hardcore-Winter-Camper sich nicht im ersten Moment freuen. Ok, es ist villeicht unangenehm dann den Mist wieder rausbringen zu müssen, aber man weiß ja worauf man sich einlässt. Dafür hat man das Wasser für sich und wenn man nach Hause kommt ist die eigene Wohnung wieder der reine Luxustempel!



Spinnfisch schrieb:


> darauf entgegnen die leute, dass man da halt nich angeln gehen soll, aber die leute die sowas sagen kennen das gefühl nicht, dass man raus muss egal bei welchem wetter


Ich finde das ist wie sich beim Schwimmen darüber zu beschweren, dass es nass wird. :m 

Und, ja ich kenne das Gefühl von ungewolltem Beifang. Wenn ich zb. Schleien angel und seh die pose hin- und hertanzen und denk 'Jetz hab ich dich!' und beim Anhieb fliegt mir 'n Bärschchen um die Ohren bin ich auch enttäuscht. Aber der Biss war dadurch doch nicht weniger spannend, oder der Angelausflug/das Angelerlebnis gar schlecht #c

#h


----------



## HD4ever (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Szene spielt verrückt!*



Marvin schrieb:


> PS: Mich würde es sehr freuen, wenn sich einige Leute dazu äußern würden und ihre Meinung preisgeben würden!



meine Meinung : |good:


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Szene spielt verrückt!*

Ein kontroverses Thema, ganz sicher.

Prophylaktisch: 

Doch beileibe kein Grund persönlich oder beleidigend zu werden. 
Ich hoffe, ich muss nicht noch eine Verwarnung aussprechen, also bleibt bitte sachlich.


----------



## wilhelm (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Szene spielt verrückt!*

Allgemein wird doch Angeln heute als "Sport" bezeichnet, und es ist für die meisten von uns eine liebgewonnene Freizeitbeschäfigung.
Ich glaube jeder von uns hat doch Spaß an gutem Gerät, und entscheidend ist doch die finanzielle Leistungfähigkeit des einzeln wieviel er investieren kann und möchte, warum also soll die Szene verückt spielen?|kopfkrat Die einen können und / oder wollen sich sehr teures Gerät leisten, die anderen neben nicht,beides ist doch in Ordnung, und die Hersteller wären Kaufmännisch schön blöd nicht für jeden Geldbeutel das richtige anzubieten.#q

Also sollte doch jeder für sich entscheiden dürfen wie "verrückt" es sein will.

Also habt Spaß an einem schönen Hobby und unterstützt die Wirtschaft.


Gruß Wilhelm :m


----------



## Ullov Löns (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Szene spielt verrückt!*



j4ni schrieb:


> Als "Karpfenangeln" sehe ich hier eben das gezielte Angeln auf Karpfen ohne weiter auf den Grad der Spezialisierung einzugehen.



Das sehe ich auch so.#6

So einen Prachtburschen wie auf meinem Avatar, kann man auch ohne Boilies fangen. Da reicht eine Kartoffel.


----------



## Carras (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Szene spielt verrückt!*



Spinnfisch schrieb:


> ........jetzt nichts gegen euch, aber meiner meinung nach sind oben beschriebene kurzzeitangler evtl neidisch auf den erfolg oder auf das gerät von den vollzeitanglern.


 
Sicher nicht,... Es gibt genug Kurzzeitangler die trotzdem super Geräte haben und dabei auch noch mehr Fische fangen als manche "Vollzeitangler"(was auch immer das ist).



Spinnfisch schrieb:


> ........
> und vollzeitangler sind etwas neidisch auf testangler weil die oft noch mehr zeit zum aangeln haben, deswegen mehr fangen und auch noch das angelzeug gestellt kriegen.


Stop! die allermeistens Testangler bekommen Ihr Angelzeug nicht gestellt. Das denken nur viele Leute. Sie bekommen meistens Begünstigungen.
Und Neidisch?
Ach,...Manchmal würde ich mich über mehr Zeit am Wasser freuen,... Aber: ich liebe meine Frau und meine Kinder und die sind mehr Wert als, jeder 50 KG Karpfen. 
Aber in das Alter kommst Du erst noch (oder auch nicht,...ich hatte mit 17 weniger das Angeln im Kopf,...  )




Spinnfisch schrieb:


> ........
> stellt euch vor ihr seid im winter bei schnee mehrere tage am wasser und dann müsst ihr mitten in der nacht bei -10°C wegen einem 5 pfünder die ruten wieder 200m mit dem schlauchboot herausfahren.
> darauf entgegnen die leute, dass man da halt nich angeln gehen soll, aber die leute die sowas sagen kennen das gefühl nicht, dass man raus muss egal bei welchem wetter


 
Wenn ich angeln gehe, will ich Fische fangen. Klar, würde ich mich über nen 30, 40 oder 50 pfünder ganz riesig freuen.

Wenn aber der Köder im Wasser liegt, kann ich es nur begrenzt steuern, daß da nur Große Fische beißen.
Wenn ich also angle, muss ich immer damit rechnen, daß auch andere oder kleinere Fische beißen.
Und daß das Nachts bei fröstelnden Temperaturen und evtl. Dauerregen, nicht unbedingt angenehm ist, die Montage wieder raus zu bringen,... JA. 
Das ist aber auch nicht angenehmer wenn zuvor ein 30 Pfünder gebissen hat. Den die äusseren Umstände, sind nämlich immer noch die selben.

Aber sich darüber zu beschweren, daß Nachts zu viel "Kleine" beißen ist ein "No Go" für mich. Biss ist Biss,...und es kann jederzeit ein guter Fisch sein.

Wer das nicht will, hohlt die Ruten aus dem Wasser, fertig aus. 
Und wer keine Minute verlieren möchte, lässt die Ruten eben drinnen, in der Hoffnung daß ggf. DER große Fische beißen wird. Er muss sich dann einfach im klaren sein, daß Nachts nicht nur 30 Pfünder beissen. So simpel sehe ich das.


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Szene spielt verrückt!*

Über die "Szene" wurde ja schon so gut wie alles gesagt. Es wird aber etwas wesentliches vergessen, etwas, was ich für viel bedenklicher halte als die "Szenenbildung".

Nämlich dass, sobald sich eine " Szene" etabliert hat, sich fast immer eine " Antiszene" bildet. Das ist beim Karpfenangeln sehr schön (nein unschön) zu beobachten.

Die Antiszene kritisiert den monetären und zeitlichen Aufwand, das C&R, die oft fehlende Verwertungsabsicht, das Anfüttern und was weiß ich. 

Da wird in High end Spinnruten und -rollen Themen über Geräte diskutiert, die einen halben Monatslohn kosten. Der entnommene Hecht auf´s ärgste kritisiert, man schleicht jede freie Minute ans Wassr, verschlingt Bilder von kapitalen Raubfischen (die nach dem Foto aus versehen aus den Händen zurück ins Wasser geglitten sind). 
Die Werbung agiert auch dort nicht mit 50cm Hechtschniepeln, nein, da muss der fette Boddenhecht herhalten. Raubfischspezialisten werden zu Testanglern deren Konterfei fast jede Werbung schmückt ( oder auch nicht schmückt). 

Die Fliegenfischerszene zahlt mal eben ein paar hundert Euro um in einem berühmten Fly-only Gewässer schon zigmal zurückgesetzte Salmoniden zu fangen. Läuft in englischen Wachsklamotten durch die Gegend, nutzt maßgeschneiderte Westen und selbst der Hut muss mn. 150 Ocken kosten, sonst gehört man zum Pöbel. Und auch hier sieht man selten Werbung mit 25cm Forellchen.

Die Stipper - frei nach dem Motto - "wer hat die längste" schwenken 14m supraleichte Carbonstangen übers Wasser, nicht ohne vorher und während des Angelns ein volle Bütte Anfuttermaterial ins Wasser zu werfen. Stipper essen natürlich alle 56 Brassen, die sie in den 6 Stunden Angelei fangen. Und die kleinen Plötzen daneben werden zu Fischfrikadellen verarbeitet. Als Wettfischen noch erlaubt war, gab es u.a. einen Kremkus, der als Test- und Werbeangler mit vollem Setzkescher vor der Kamera posierte.

Beim Big Game fischen kostet eine Ausfahrt soviel wie zwei HartzIV Monatsleistungen (oder mehr). Für eine Rute plus Rolle bekommt man locker einen alten Gebrauchtwagen. Billfische werden selbstverständlich tagged and releast, weil die Bestände bedroht sind. Haie sind Minderfische, weil sie nicht gut kämpfen.

Bleibt noch der Allrounder. Der, der auf teure Klamotten keinen Wert legt, der nur Mittelklasse kauft. Der Fische mal mitnimmt und mal zurücksetzt. Das ist vielleicht der " ideale " Angler.
Bis, ja bis man mal in seinen Keller geht und den Wert der 36 Ruten und 32 Rollen aufaddiert die da seit Jahren teils ungenutzt rumstehen. Mindestens 5 verschiedene Thermoanzüge im Schrank, 4 paar Stiefel, Je zwei Jacken für Frühjahr, Sommer und Winter. Mehr als die Hälfte seines Krams wird ni benutzt. Von den meißten Sachen weiß er gar nicht, dass er sie besitzt. 

Stimmt alles nicht ?

Richtig. Ist jedenfalls nicht zu verallgemeinern. 

Es sind immer die Ausnahmen, die Extremen, die wahrgenommen werden. In jeder Gruppierung, in jeder Beziehung. 

Ich habe bisher nur eine Szene kennengelernt, die wohl außerhalb jeglicher Kritik steht.
Das waren Afrikaner in Afrika, die mit ausgehölten Baumstämmen auf´s offene Meer gefahren sind und mit der Handleine Fische gefangen haben. Nicht weil sie Spass daran hatten, den größten fangen wollten oder gar Testangler waren. Nein, weil sie schlicht und einfach sich und Ihre Familie ernähren wollten. 
Von denen könnte man sich Dekadenz, Verschwendung und sinnloses Tun vorwerfen lassen. Nur können die hier nicht mitdiskutieren, weil sie weder Strom, noch PC noch Internet haben. 

Vielleicht begreifen wir irgendwann einmal, dass wir im Grunde alle zusammen einer einzigen Szene angehören, nämlich der der Angler. Das wir, auf die eine oder andere Art, alle das Gleiche tun, halt nur in unterschiedlichen Ausprägungen. Und vielleicht lernen wir auch irgendwann einmal, dass es immer die Extremen sind, in jedem Lager, die uns Kritik und Ärger bereiten und dass der überwiegende Teil von uns ganz einfach nur mit Freude Angeln möchte.


----------



## daci7 (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Szene spielt verrückt!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Vielleicht begreifen wir irgendwann einmal, dass wir im Grunde alle zusammen einer einzigen Szene angehören, nämlich der der Angler. Das wir, auf die eine oder andere Art, alle das Gleiche tun, halt nur in unterschiedlichen Ausprägungen. Und vielleicht lernen wir auch irgendwann einmal, dass es immer die Extremen sind, in jedem Lager, die uns Kritik und Ärger bereiten und dass der überwiegende Teil von uns ganz einfach nur mit Freude Angeln möchte.



Ok, aber warum sollte man jetzt genau keine Kritik an den Extremen nehmen? Wie ich bereits oben erwähnte, an den Karpfenanglern ist das nicht festzutackern. An dem Wert der Ausrüstung genausowenig. Kann ja jeder ausgeben was er will für sein Hobby, aber der Umgang mit dem Fisch und mit dem Erfolg ist etwas was man doch wohl kritisieren kann, sofern er denn wirklich nicht passend ist.

Wenn ich mich an den Ausgangspost entsinne ging es nicht darum, dass Profis weniger angeln sollten und billigeres Gerät wurde ebensowenig propagiert. 
Es geht darum, dass die Rekordjägerei im Angeln überhand nimmt und dazu führt, dass der Fisch nurnoch dem Status des Angler dienlich sein soll.

Und: Ja, man kann behaupten, dass wir als Anlger eine Szene sind. Genauso wie man behaupten kann, dass weltweit alle Leute die gern Nudeln essen eine Szene sind. Inwiefern das Sinn macht ist ein anderes Thema

#h


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Szene spielt verrückt!*

Hat die Rekordjagd nicht auch etwas mit dem Umstand zu tun, dass die Mitnahmeabsicht komplett fehlt?
Ich weiß, ich sollte C&R nicht mit dem Thema dieses Trööts verknüpfen, aber dennoch...

Wenn das Fangphoto die ausschlaggebende Motivation für den Fischfang ist, dürfte es doch naheliegen, dass man da nicht den hundertsten 20-Pfünder präsentieren will. Wer hingegen vor allem für den Herd und die Pfanne angelt, der nimmt eben den 5-Pfünder mit nach Hause, freut sich und gut ist. War nur so ein Gedanke, nehmts nicht zu ernst.

Oben klang es ja schon mal in einem Posting an, dass sich bei den Vielanglern unter den Karpfenfischer schon so eine Art Routine einstellt, wenn ein 20 Pfünder gelandet wird. Ganz ehrlich, das wäre mir Grund genug, mal mit dem "Specimen-Fishing" zu pausieren und einige andere Angelarten auszuprobieren. Routine ist das Gegenteil von Spaß und Freude, und wenn diese nur noch beim Fang eines besonders kapitalen Exemplars gegeben ist, läuft was falsch. Allen, die so empfinden, kann ich nur raten, wieder mal einen Tauwurm anzuknödeln und sich in stiller Meditation back to the roots zu begeben.


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Szene spielt verrückt!*



daci7 schrieb:


> Ok, aber warum sollte man jetzt genau keine Kritik an den Extremen nehmen?



Hab mich vermutlich ungenau ausgedrückt. 

Klar sollte man extremem mit sachlicher und gezielter Kritik begegnen. Der Knackpunkt liegt eben bei sachlich und vor allem *gezielt*.

Es ist m.E. ein gravierender Unterschied ob man sagt:

" Die Karpfenangler spannen mit Ihren Ruten den ganzen See ab " 

oder

" Manche (Einige) Karpfenangler spannen mit Ihren Methoden den ganzen See ab "

(Beispiel beliebig auswechselbar)

Im ersten Fall spricht man eine ganze Gruppe an und bringt die, die sich nicht so verhalten in die Defensive, was dann als Schulterschluss mit den Extremen angesehen wird. Man muss sich erst mal erklären, dass man eben nicht zu den Seeabspannern gehört.

Mit der zweiten Formulierung differenziert man und bringt den Schulterschluß mit den nicht extremen Karpfenanglern zu Stande die vielleicht selbst davon genervt sind. 

Es ist nur ein kleines, aber wesentliches Detail in der Formulierung. In der schriftlichen Diskussion aber eminent wichtig. In der verbalen Diskussion kann man sofort relativieren. Hier und bei etwas brisanten Themen sind schon 10 Verteidigungspostings geschrieben, bevor man relatvieren kann. 

Was Werbung und die Intention des Einganspostings angeht, gehe ich in weiten Teilen mit dem Themenstarter konform. Aber es betrifft eben nicht nur die " Szene " der Karpfenangler, sondern alle Bereiche der Angelfischerei. 

Wenn man also sagt " Die Szene spielt verrückt ", dann gilt das eben für die Szene der Angler und ist nicht auf die Karpfenangler beschränkt. 

Und ganz genau betrachtet, trifft es auf das gesamte Leben zu. Warum fahren z.B. so viele Menschen einen Geländewagen, die nur dann mal in Geländekontakt kommen, wenn sie aus Versehen über den Randstreifen fahren ? 

Werbung funktioniert nun mal über Superlative, immer und überall.


----------



## daci7 (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Szene spielt verrückt!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wenn man also sagt " Die Szene spielt verrückt ", dann gilt das eben für die Szene der Angler und ist nicht auf die Karpfenangler beschränkt.
> 
> Und ganz genau betrachtet, trifft es auf das gesamte Leben zu. Warum fahren z.B. so viele Menschen einen Geländewagen, die nur dann mal in Geländekontakt kommen, wenn sie aus Versehen über den Randstreifen fahren ?
> 
> Werbung funktioniert nun mal über Superlative, immer und überall.



Dann hab ich dich wohl falsch verstanden- Damit bin ich 100% einverstanden.
#h


----------



## marcus7 (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Szene spielt verrückt!*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Oben klang es ja schon mal in einem Posting an, dass sich bei den Vielanglern unter den Karpfenfischer schon so eine Art Routine einstellt, wenn ein 20 Pfünder gelandet wird. Ganz ehrlich, das wäre mir Grund genug, mal mit dem "Specimen-Fishing" zu pausieren und einige andere Angelarten auszuprobieren. Routine ist das Gegenteil von Spaß und Freude, und wenn diese nur noch beim Fang eines besonders kapitalen Exemplars gegeben ist, läuft was falsch. Allen, die so empfinden, kann ich nur raten, wieder mal einen Tauwurm anzuknödeln und sich in stiller Meditation back to the roots zu begeben.


 
|good:
Das stimmt absolut, diese Abwechslung braucht man dann einfach.
Hat auch öfter mal die erfreuliche Nebenerscheinung von tollen fischen, die zur Abwechslung mal keine Barteln haben (oder auch mal recht lange:q).


----------



## Werner G (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Szene spielt verrückt!*

Der Drang alles zu bekämpfen was anders ist, 
erwächst er aus der eingenen Unsicherheit?

Angler schimpfen über andere Angler.
Fängt in den Vereinskleinkriegen an und setzt sich im www fort.

Bin selbst Karpfenangler und ehemaliger Raubfischangler.
Mir ist zumindest noch nicht so langweilig gewesen,
dass ich mit elendlangen Hetzbeiträgen über Spinnfischer, Allrounder, Meeresangler oder Stipper durch Foren ziehen müsste.


----------



## angler1996 (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Szene spielt verrückt!*

Ralle
Dein Posting, dass dies letzlich nicht auf einige Karpfenangler beschränkt ist: volle Zustimmung. 
Kritisch wird es aber erst bei der Wahl der Formulierung um bestimmte Dinge die nicht ok sind, einschränkend zu beschreiben. Das setzt voraus das Extreme zu bestimmen und zu benennen und ich fürchte, da hat so jeder ( zu Recht?)seine eigenen Auffassungen.
Gruß A.


----------



## Franky (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Szene spielt verrückt!*

Hier steht so manche Wahrheit, hab ich das Gefühl...  Aber wie war das noch? Wahrheit sagen/schreiben und Wahrheit akzeptieren sind mehrere Paar Schuhe? 
Dieses Höher-Schneller-Weiter-Besser-als-wie-Du-rumgehabe, was sich in vielen Bereichen abspielt, geht mir schon lange auf den Sack! Wirklich genießen könnte ich, wenn ich es genau nehmen würde, mein Hobby nicht mehr. Für meinen Geschmack gibt es zu viel "gefühlte Professionalität", die den Spaß schnell verderben lassen kann.
Der einfache "Wurmbader", "Dosenmaisangler", "Madenpiekser" wird meiner Meinung nach von vielen nur müde belächelt... Und dabei sollte er sich glücklich schätzen, denn diese "Szene" geht noch wirklich angeln - ohne die Ausrüstung sogenannter "Profis"...


----------



## Gunnar. (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Szene spielt verrückt!*

Nabend,



> Mir ist zumindest noch nicht so langweilig gewesen,
> dass ich mit elendlangen Hetzbeiträgen über Spinnfischer, Allrounder, Meeresangler oder Stipper durch Foren ziehen müsste.


Danke , schön das jemand das mal anspricht.!!!!

Hier werden bis auf wenige Aussahmen Mehlbomben über einen bestimmten Anglerkreis abgeworfen das es nur so qualmt.Ohne Rücksicht oder Kenntnisse der Hintergründe ..... immer druff!

Und ich Trottel hab noch gestern das AB bei dieser Thematik in einem anderen Borad gelobt. Was für ne Fehleinschätzung!!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Szene spielt verrückt!*



Franky schrieb:


> Hier steht so manche Wahrheit, hab ich das Gefühl...  Aber wie war das noch? Wahrheit sagen/schreiben und Wahrheit akzeptieren sind mehrere Paar Schuhe?
> Dieses Höher-Schneller-Weiter-Besser-als-wie-Du-rumgehabe, was sich in vielen Bereichen abspielt, geht mir schon lange auf den Sack! Wirklich genießen könnte ich, wenn ich es genau nehmen würde, mein Hobby nicht mehr. Für meinen Geschmack gibt es zu viel "gefühlte Professionalität", die den Spaß schnell verderben lassen kann.
> Der einfache "Wurmbader", "Dosenmaisangler", "Madenpiekser" wird meiner Meinung nach von vielen nur müde belächelt... Und dabei sollte er sich glücklich schätzen, denn diese "Szene" geht noch wirklich angeln - ohne die Ausrüstung sogenannter "Profis"...


 

|good:
Du sprichst mir aus der Seele!
Diese Pseudoprofessionalisierung ist nicht mehr lustig. Konnte man früher noch lächeln, wenn der pausbackige Kremkus oder sogar das Strafraumungeheuer Horst Hrubesch aus dem DAM Katalog um die Wette strahlten, so wetteifern die Herren Berufsangler nun darum, wer dem Barsch den Daumen weiter ins Maul rammen kann bzw. wie schwer Mary, Claude oder welcher Karpfen auch immer beim 231en Fang nun ist.
Irgendwie ist dem Angeln das Geheimnis abhanden gekommen. Diese ganze Rekordgeilheit ist ... so unglaublich banal.


----------



## porbeagle (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Szene spielt verrückt!*

Gott ist das eine *******.Wir sind fasst 5 mio Angler in Deutschland wir könnten wenn wir wollen die Kanzlerwahl bestimmen wenn wir uns mit den Jägern zusammen tun würden hätten die Ökos keine Chance gegen uns.
Und was machen wir?
Zerfleischen uns selbst wegen so einem Dreck.

Falls jemand Rekorde fischen will soll er es tun.IGFA oder Bgfc wenn das nicht reich kann jeder die Blinkerhitparade mitfischen danach gehts zur Angelwochehitparade.Und als Königsklasse Jgfa.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Szene spielt verrückt!*



porbeagle schrieb:


> Gott ist das eine *******.Wir sind fasst 5 mio Angler in Deutschland wir könnten wenn wir wollen die Kanzlerwahl bestimmen wenn wir uns mit den Jägern zusammen tun würden hätten die Ökos keine Chance gegen uns.


 


|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
Was willst du nun damit sagen?
Wenn ich die Grünen wähle, bin ich dann auch einer von "den Ökos"?

Und wenn die die Bösen sind, welche sind dann die Guten?


----------



## jochen1000 (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Szene spielt verrückt!*

Trotzdem ich u.a. Karpfenangler bin, ist mir das Geheimnis noch immer nicht abhanden gekommen. Nur weil ich mit Boilies, bestimmen Montagen, Bissanzeigern usw. den Karpfen nachstelle, heißt es doch nicht das irgendein Geheimnis verloren geht. Ich stelle mir die Frage warum die Methode zu angeln, die ich doch frei gewählt habe mich zu einem schlechterem Angler, der das Angeln nicht so genießen kann wie ein anderer Angler, macht.

Ich, als Karpfenangler, will nicht besser, schöner, schneller als irgendein anderer Angler sein, sondern ich will angeln und zwar so wie es mir gefällt (natürlich innerhalb gewisser anglerischen Spielregeln). Glaubt es mir (oder auch nicht), wenn jemand einen schönen Fisch gefangen hat, dann ists mir egal ob der nun Pelzer, Pyka, Frosch, Nudd, Brown, James, Haase oder wie auch immer heißt der den Fisch hält, sondern ich bewundere einfach nur den Fisch. Der Typ dahinter ist mir *******gal! Wenn ich Menschen im Magazin anschauen will, dann wähle ich den Playboy!

Ich angele häufig mit Pose auf Schleien oder Zander, und wenns mich juckt, dann rücke ich auch mit Wobblern den Hechten auf die Pelle. Aber das Gefühl, welches mich ans Wasser treibt, ist bei mir absolut unabhängig von der Methode oder dem Zielfisch. Und belächeln werde ich niemanden, nur weil er etwas anders macht als ich! Warum? Weil das Gefühl was mich und den nicht so spezialisierten Angler, das gleiche ist, auch wenn wir es mit unterschiedlichen Methoden erreichen. 

Ich frage mich ebenfalls immer wie jemand behaupten kann, diese oder jene Methode wäre spannender, reißvoller oder sogar "mehr Angeln"? Ich weiß doch wohl am besten was ich als spannend, reißvoll oder als "mehr angeln" empfinde! Und den subjektiven Spielraum bei Gefühlen kann wohl niemand von der Hand weisen, oder?
Wenn dass jemand anders sieht, bitte, kann ich vollkommen akzeptieren! Aber das hat überhaupt keinen Einfluss auf meine Gefühle bei einer bestimmten Methode.

Bevor hier also irgendwer, über eine spezielle Methode urteilen möchte, dann bitte so, dass man dem Gegenüber das Recht einräumt, diese Methode trotzdem zu mögen! 

Wie war noch gleich das Thema?


----------



## daci7 (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Szene spielt verrückt!*



porbeagle schrieb:


> Gott ist das eine *******.Wir sind fasst 5 mio Angler in Deutschland wir könnten wenn wir wollen die Kanzlerwahl bestimmen wenn wir uns mit den Jägern zusammen tun würden hätten die Ökos keine Chance gegen uns.



Mein Gott bin ich froh, dass es dazu niemals kommen wird =)


----------



## gründler (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Szene spielt verrückt!*



porbeagle schrieb:


> wenn wir uns mit den Jägern zusammen tun würden hätten die Ökos keine Chance gegen uns.


 
Gab schonmal ne art zusammenkommen zwischen Anglerverband und Jagdverband Umfrage...bla bla.....,die meisten Jäger Hegeringe..... lehnen eine vollständige zusammenarbeit mit Anglern ab und sind auch in vielen fällen dagegen das Auszubauen anzustreben.......

Dazu wird es wohl eher weniger kommen,aber sage niemals nie 

lg#h


----------



## porbeagle (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Szene spielt verrückt!*

Überleg doch mal 5 mio Angler wit hätten Power im Arsch wir könnten was bewegen.
Denk mal an den Fliegenden Tod.Das wär Geschichte.Es würde uns jemand zuhören wenn Fischtreppen gebaut werden müssen die funktionieren anstatt gut auszusehen.
Es ging um Aale die im Wasserkraftwerk zu hundertausenden zerhackt werden.Der Staat will diese Jahr 700 mio euro ausgeben für Fischtreppen die Größtenteils komplett an der Realität vorbei gebaut werden von irgendwelchen Schreibtisch tätern.

Die Grünen sind schon lange keine Ökos mehr die Verraten Ihre Ideale genauso wie alle andern.


----------



## Kotzi (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Szene spielt verrückt!*

Wenn man weiß wer der böse ist hat der Tag Struktur, kennt man noch aus Zeiten des Feminismus. Aber was hat das noch mit dem Thema und dem armen Vieh zu tun? Ich würde mir so einen kleinen undercoveranarchisten wünschen der das arme Vieh das nächste mal erlöst.


----------



## daci7 (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Szene spielt verrückt!*



jochen1000 schrieb:


> Trotzdem ich u.a. Karpfenangler bin, ist mir das Geheimnis noch immer nicht abhanden gekommen. Nur weil ich mit Boilies, bestimmen Montagen, Bissanzeigern usw. den Karpfen nachstelle, heißt es doch nicht das irgendein Geheimnis verloren geht. Ich stelle mir die Frage warum die Methode zu angeln, die ich doch frei gewählt habe mich zu einem schlechterem Angler, der das Angeln nicht so genießen kann wie ein anderer Angler, macht.



Na dann fühl dich doch auch nicht angesprochen. 
Es ging hier bis jetzt glaube ich niemandem darum eine Angelmethode zu verteufeln. DAS wäre auch reiner Schwachfug!
Es ging glaube ich darum, dass das "Höher-Schneller-Weiter-Besser-als-wie-Du-rumgehabe" wie Franky es so schön ausgedrückt hat, vielen Leuten aufn Senkel geht. Natürlich kann man nicht behaupten, dass eine Angelmethode *generell *"besser" oder "spannender" ist als eine andere. Aber genauso natürlich kann man kritisieren, dass der Fisch in manchen Fällen zum reinen Profilierungsobjekt für Werbefuzzis und Möchtegern-"Profis" degradiert wird.

#h


----------



## gründler (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Szene spielt verrückt!*

Solange Angler vs Angler gibt,und sich hier öffentlich täglich von Anglern gegen Anglern ans Bein gepisst wird,weil der eine Carper ist der andere Stipper der dritte C&R'ler Spinner Welse'r.....und diese untereinander sich gegenseitig in die fresse hauen,solange das so bleibt und Neid und mißgunst regieren solange ändern auch 10.Mio Angler nix,nicht heute und nicht morgen.

Wir müssen erstmal die eigenen reihen einheitlich setzen und alle da geschlossen zusammenhalten aber das bleibt nur Wunschdenken,Du brauchst nur das Netz durchsuchen vorallem foren,da merkste warum die Jäger sich "absetzen" möchten vom Angler.

lg#h


----------



## jochen1000 (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Szene spielt verrückt!*



daci7 schrieb:


> Na dann fühl dich doch auch nicht angesprochen.
> Es ging hier bis jetzt glaube ich niemandem darum eine Angelmethode zu verteufeln. DAS wäre auch reiner Schwachfug!
> Es ging glaube ich darum, dass das "Höher-Schneller-Weiter-Besser-als-wie-Du-rumgehabe" wie Franky es so schön ausgedrückt hat, vielen Leuten aufn Senkel geht. Natürlich kann man nicht behaupten, dass eine Angelmethode *generell *"besser" oder "spannender" ist als eine andere. Aber genauso natürlich kann man kritisieren, dass der Fisch in manchen Fällen zum reinen Profilierungsobjekt für Werbefuzzis und Möchtegern-"Profis" degradiert wird.
> 
> #h



Natürlich fühle ich mich angesprochen, schließlich sind wir hier Karpfenbereich


----------



## daci7 (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Szene spielt verrückt!*



jochen1000 schrieb:


> Natürlich fühle ich mich angesprochen, schließlich sind wir hier Karpfenbereich


 
Na, da ist was dran. Das Thema gehört auch eher ins Allgemeine, haste schon recht.


----------



## daci7 (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Szene spielt verrückt!*



gründler schrieb:


> Wir müssen erstmal die eigenen reihen einheitlich setzen und alle da geschlossen zusammenhalten aber das bleibt nur Wunschdenken,


*
Und ich hoffe das bleibt auch noch lange Wunschdenken.* Tut mir leid, aber sobald ein wenig Diskussion auffacht sprechen hier welche davon, dass man einheitlich werden soll?!

Es gibt ein paar Punkte in denen sich Angler einig sind und viele in denen sie es nicht sind, so ist das nunmal im Leben  Stichwort "Vielfältigkeit". "Einheitlich" ist bis jetzt ja wohl immer in die Hose gegangen.

#h


----------



## me_fo (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Szene spielt verrückt!*



daci7 schrieb:


> *
> Und ich hoffe das bleibt auch noch lange Wunschdenken.* Tut mir leid, aber sobald ein wenig Diskussion auffacht sprechen hier welche davon, dass man einheitlich werden soll?!
> 
> Es gibt ein paar Punkte in denen sich Angler einig sind und viele in denen sie es nicht sind, so ist das nunmal im Leben  Stichwort "Vielfältigkeit". "Einheitlich" ist bis jetzt ja wohl immer in die Hose gegangen.
> ...



Dem stimme ich voll zu! 
Je mehr in einem Boot sitzen, desto häufiger ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit das einer in eine andere Richtung rudert.

Zum Thema:
Wusste bis dato gar nicht, das ich mich in so einer "Szene"  befinde. :q
 
Bin letztes Jahr zum  Karpfenangeln gekommen und dabei geblieben. Allerdings stehe ich schon über 40  Jahre am Wasser (leider nicht konstant)  und gehe meinem angeborenem Jagdtrieb  nach. Über Aalangeln, Brandungsangeln, Pilken, Meerforellenangeln,  Fliegenfischen, Stippen, Zandern, Eisangeln etc habe ich fast alles durch.  Spezialisiert habe ich mich in der Zeit (nach und nach) auf fast alle Arten des  Fischens und konnte erst so gute Erfolge erziehlen. 

Auch beim Karpfenangeln spüre ich diese Entwicklung. Aber gut muss eben nicht teuer sein und dies macht jeder mit sich und seinem Geldbeutel aus.

Der Begriff "Szene" wird u. a. auch so erklärt: Der Schauplatz einer dramatischen Handlung. Ein Teil eines Theaterstücks.
(Ich hoffe das nimmt keiner persönlich)#h

Grüße aus Hamburg


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Szene spielt verrückt!*



daci7 schrieb:


> *
> Und ich hoffe das bleibt auch noch lange Wunschdenken.* Tut mir leid, aber sobald ein wenig Diskussion auffacht sprechen hier welche davon, dass man einheitlich werden soll?!
> 
> Es gibt ein paar Punkte in denen sich Angler einig sind und viele in denen sie es nicht sind, so ist das nunmal im Leben  Stichwort "Vielfältigkeit". "Einheitlich" ist bis jetzt ja wohl immer in die Hose gegangen.
> ...



Ich glaube, Du verwechselst jetzt Einheitlichkeit mit Loyalität und Toleranz.

Einheitlich im Auftreten nach draußen ? Ja, unbedingt.

Toleranz gegenüber jenen, die Ihr Hobby auf Ihre Weise ausüben ? Ja, sicher.

Alle tun oder denken das Gleiche. Nein, unbedingt nein.


----------



## Carras (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Szene spielt verrückt!*

Zwischenfrage: Wie Viel Angler haben wir denn nun in Deutschland?
Hier schreibt einer von 5 Mio.

Der VDSF Präsident hat doch im letzten Brief ans Borad was von ca. 1,5 Mio Anglern (mit Schein) geschrieben.

Wären also deutlich weniger !

Und bei dieser Anzahl wären wir Karpfenangler eine echte Minderheit. Nach gewissen Schätzungen,... gibt es derzeit zw. 20.000 und 30.000 Karpfenangler in Deutschland. Bei 1,5 Mio Anglern,.... gerade mal 1,3 bis 2 % !


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Szene spielt verrückt!*

Es sind wohl 1,5 Mio Angler, die einen Fischereischein gelöst haben. Dazu kommen diejenigen, die ab und an mal Angeln ( Urlaub, Forellenpuff, etc.) und dann sollen es 5 Mio sein.


----------



## daci7 (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Szene spielt verrückt!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, Du verwechselst jetzt Einheitlichkeit mit Loyalität und Toleranz.
> 
> Einheitlich im Auftreten nach draußen ? Ja, unbedingt.



Also, vl verwechsel ich wieder etwas, aber meiner Meinung nach gibt es doch so unglaublich viele verschiedene Ansichten unter Angler und nur so weniger und kleine gemeinsame Nenner, warum sollte man nach draußen geschlossen auftreten?
Ich meine, das Hauptaugenmerk von 99% aller Angler ist nicht das Angeln. Da gibt es anderem Werte wie Familie, soziale Sicherheit, Naturverbundenheit, Gesundheit, Tierschutz, Nachhaltigkeit und was weiß ich die halt über dem Angeln stehen. So ist es jedenfalls bei mir und wenn sich jetz innerhalb von meinem Hobby Schnittflächen mit "höheren" Interessen habe, dann gibt es eben Diskussionen mit "Kollegen". Ist doch normal und auch gut so, dafür ist ds Board doch da.

Und mal ehrlich, in den von mir angesprochenen wenigen kneinen gemeinsamen Nennern sind wir doch auch einer Meinung. Das reicht an Uniformität für mich 

#h


----------



## tarpoon (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Szene spielt verrückt!*

nene, angeln ist für angler ja wohl der größte gemeinsame nenner, oder nicht?genau darum geht es ja wohl hier. nicht um prioritäten!  was sollte sonnst das hobby? und das wir als angler nach außen geschlossen auftreten sollten ist meiner meinung nach nicht zu viel verlangt. schließlich wollen wir alle nur das eine, angeln. Jeder auf seine weise. und das ist auch gut so...deshalb ist das angeln auch so vielfälltig.


----------



## porbeagle (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Szene spielt verrückt!*

So ist es nach außen geschlossen auftreten.Da wär uns allen egal was er fischt viel geholfen.


----------



## steven96 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Die Szene spielt verrückt!*

Moin,

ich kann nur zustimmen. Als ich (jungangler) einen Karpfen fangen wollte, bin ich in muttis küche gegangen mir Boilies versucht zu machen und bin dann angeln gegangen. Ich fing meinen 2 richtigen Karpfen (1. war mehr zufall beim rotaugfenangeln).mein gewässer ist wenig befischt und manche pasanten guckten mir zu als  ich den "kleinen" fing und wollten sehen welch ein "monster" ich fange. er war zwar "nur" 7 kg schwer aber ich war schwerglücklich. meine freunde waren neidisch. wenn ich aber heutzutage blinker etc. lese denke ich ich les nicht recht. überall sind artikel wie man die grösten karpfen fängt welche köder welche schnur welches vorfach etc.. Früher hat man auch karpfen gefangen, aber damals satnd nicht vor solchen fragen.  man nahm gute starke schnur guten starken haken und pellkartoffeln. damals ging man auch nich mehre tage ans wasser sondern vielleicht 5 stunden und wenn man nichts gefangen hatte ging man nächstes mal bei anderen bedingungen los.ich finde es einfach nur übertieben, wenn nur angelt um die dicksten zu fangen und man sich über 7kg brassen oder 15 kg karpfen ärgert.


mfg stefan


----------



## carp hunter 1994 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Die Szene spielt verrückt!*

Ich bin auch deiner Meinung...für mich ist das Angeln meine Rückzugsmöglichkeit zu der ich nur meinen besten Freund mitnehme und dann wollen wir unsere Ruhe haben.Wenn ein Karpfen beißt,freuen wir uns natürlich,wenn er groß ist natürlich noch mehr aber für uns ist es kein Wettkampf.Und ich finde es schade das es sich in diese Richtung entwickelt...alles nurnoch kommerz -.-

MfG Maurice


----------



## Carphunter2401 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Die Szene spielt verrückt!*

respeckt zu deinem beitrag, dazu gehört zimlich viel (um den namen preis zu geben).

ich persönlich würde dort nicht fischen aus genannten gründen(plätze werden das ganze jahr gefüttert.
 und kommst auf den falschen platzt wirds unangenehm.


das rheintal ist bekannt für grosse fische, da dort im jahr gesehn die themperatur um 2-4 crad wärmer ist.

wachsen sie besser ab, da sie länger fressen,das wasser länger wärmer ist u.s.w.

ich wollte an binsfeldsee und anderen gewässer aber alles überlaufen (60iger gibts dort auch).

was ich hart finde sind jugendangler wo nur 30+ fische fangen wollen, ein 20pfünder ist da ne kröte  da hörts auf.


----------



## top44 (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Die Szene spielt verrückt!*

sehe ich auch so


----------

